# dilaniato damme una mano



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

ti ho mandato i mesaggi in pvt


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti ho mandato i mesaggi in pvt


... sei senza _COGLIONI_!... Leone73, cazzo, sii UOMO...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei senza _COGLIONI_!... Leone73, cazzo, sii UOMO...


fatti ai cazzi tuoi, grazie!!!!! CHIEDERE UN CONSIGLIO VUOL DIRE NON AVERE PALLE!!! 

nessuno critica le tue azioni, fai altrettanto con gli altri


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> fatti ai cazzi tuoi, grazie!!!!! CHIEDERE UN CONSIGLIO VUOL DIRE NON AVERE PALLE!!!
> 
> nessuno critica le tue azioni, fai altrettanto con gli altri


... Non mi riferivo al "_chiedere un consiglio_"... mi riferivo a tutte le lacrime da donnicciola con le quali hai inondato il forum... mi riferivo al fatto che non hai le _PALLE_ per _SOPPORTARE_ la tua sofferenza... mi rifervo al fatto che non sai _REGGERE_ le ferite della vita... mi riferivo al fatto che non sei capace di accettare che una donna voglia scrivere la _SUA_ storia... una storia dalla quale _TU _sei stato buttato fuori a _calci in culo_... nella polvere della strada... e invece di alzarti, spolverarti il vestito e proseguire con dignità, vieni qui a dirci che TU sei _TANTO MIGLIORE DI LEI_... che TU, sei _TANTO SUPERIORE A LEI_... che lei E' CATTIVA... e tu, BUONO... ben sapendo, e lo sappiamo tutti, *CHE NON E' VERO*... che te la stai raccontando... che ce la racconti... che, per l'ennesima volta, ti racconti la TUA storia... e Chen, ora, come la tua ex ragazza, ti racconta la SUA... anche se ti può far male...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Non mi riferivo al "_chiedere un consiglio_"... mi riferivo a tutte le lacrime da donnicciola con le quali hai inondato il forum... mi riferivo al fatto che non hai le _PALLE_ per _SOPPORTARE_ la tua sofferenza... mi rifervo al fatto che non sai _REGGERE_ le ferite della vita... mi riferivo al fatto che non sei capace di accettare che una donna voglia scrivere la _SUA_ storia... una storia dalla quale _TU _sei stato buttato fuori a _calci in culo_... nella polvere della strada... e invece di alzarti, spolverarti il vestito e proseguire con dignità, vieni qui a dirci che TU sei _TANTO MIGLIORE DI LEI_... che TU, sei _TANTO SUPERIORE A LEI_... che lei E' CATTIVA... e tu, BUONO... ben sapendo, e lo sappiamo tutti, *CHE NON E' VERO*... che te la stai raccontando... che ce la racconti... che, per l'ennesima volta, ti racconti la TUA storia... e Chen, ora, come la tua ex ragazza, ti racconta la SUA... anche se ti può far male...


(E dai, non lo mazziare, poveretto.. Dimenticherà e cicatrizzerà pure lui...Ci vuole solo del tempo..)


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> (E dai, non lo mazziare, poveretto.. Dimenticherà e cicatrizzerà pure lui...Ci vuole solo del tempo..)


... deve guarire nel _modo_ giusto... per "diventare" _modi_ diversi... capisci?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... deve guarire nel _modo_ giusto... per "diventare" _modi_ diversi... capisci?


 
sìsì, la mia era solo un'osservazione, ci mancherebbe...se non è scemo ci arriva da solo ...


----------



## elle (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... deve guarire nel _modo_ giusto... per "diventare" _modi_ diversi... capisci?


Non "deve", può.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> Non "deve", può.


... potrebbe ammalarsi...


----------



## elle (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... potrebbe ammalarsi...


E non potrebbe.
La respons-abilità è solo sua.


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Non mi riferivo al "_chiedere un consiglio_"... mi riferivo a tutte le lacrime da donnicciola con le quali hai inondato il forum... mi riferivo al fatto che non hai le _PALLE_ per _SOPPORTARE_ la tua sofferenza... mi rifervo al fatto che non sai _REGGERE_ le ferite della vita... mi riferivo al fatto che non sei capace di accettare che una donna voglia scrivere la _SUA_ storia... una storia dalla quale _TU _sei stato buttato fuori a _calci in culo_... nella polvere della strada... e invece di alzarti, spolverarti il vestito e proseguire con dignità, vieni qui a dirci che TU sei _TANTO MIGLIORE DI LEI_... che TU, sei _TANTO SUPERIORE A LEI_... che lei E' CATTIVA... e tu, BUONO... ben sapendo, e lo sappiamo tutti, *CHE NON E' VERO*... che te la stai raccontando... che ce la racconti... che, per l'ennesima volta, ti racconti la TUA storia... e Chen, ora, come la tua ex ragazza, ti racconta la SUA... anche se ti può far male...




mica sono cossì superficiale come te, rileggiti i messaggi e forse capirai cosa voglio esprimere in tutta sincerità senza voler fare il duro ad ogni costo.


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> E non potrebbe.
> La respons-abilità è solo sua.


sono passate due settimane, mi date tempo??? e poi che ne sapete su come io amavo questa persona??? come fate consocere la profondità dei miei sentimenti??? credete che le storie siano tutte uguali oppure ripo codice binario se 1 o 0?? troppo facile


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> E non potrebbe.
> La respons-abilità è solo sua.


... no, la respons-_abilità_ è anche mia... se taccio ciò che deve esser detto... ovvero, che gli esseri umani _SONO libertà_ e che un essere umano non può _POSSEDERNE_ un altro... accettato questo, tutto è risolto... nel giusto modo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> mica sono cossì superficiale come te, rileggiti i messaggi e forse capirai cosa voglio esprimere in tutta sincerità senza voler fare il duro ad ogni costo.


... tu vuoi fare il _PURO_ non il duro... e non lo _SEI_...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> sono passate due settimane, mi date tempo??? e poi che ne sapete su come io amavo questa persona??? come fate consocere la profondità dei miei sentimenti??? credete che le storie siano tutte uguali oppure ripo codice binario se 1 o 0?? troppo facile


Stai tranquillo leone, nessuno ti mette fretta, ti passerà anche a te, vedrai...io ci sono stata male un tempo interminabile ma poi finisce.


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, la respons-_abilità_ è anche mia... se taccio ciò che deve esser detto... ovvero, che gli esseri umani _SONO libertà_ e che un essere umano non può _POSSEDERNE_ un altro... accettato questo, tutto è risolto... nel giusto modo...


Chen, tu come anche io ahime', misuraimo le persone ed il mondo con il Nostro metro ... questo e' sbagliato lo sai?


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo leone, nessuno ti mette fretta, ti passerà anche a te, vedrai...io ci sono stata male un tempo interminabile ma poi finisce.


non ho dubbi, ma  ognuno ha i suoi tempi e mdi di sfogarsi. basta che certi saputelli non rompano i coglioni con la loro superficialità e finta forza caratteriale, del tipo ma si tanto.......


----------



## elle (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> sono passate due settimane, mi date tempo??? e poi che ne sapete su come io amavo questa persona??? come fate consocere la profondità dei miei sentimenti??? credete che le storie siano tutte uguali oppure ripo codice binario se 1 o 0?? troppo facile


Guarda che io ti stavo appunto riconoscendo il tempo e l'assoluta libertà di reazione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> sono passate due settimane, mi date tempo??? e poi che ne sapete su come io amavo questa persona??? come fate consocere la profondità dei miei sentimenti??? credete che le storie siano tutte uguali oppure ripo codice binario se 1 o 0?? troppo facile


... la profondità dei tuoi sentimenti non conta un cazzo, amico mio... LEI non ti vuole più... né TU né i TUOI sentimenti... Quella donna, NON E' una tua proprietà... E' nata libera e morirà libera... parlane con _rispetto e devozione_... solo allora guarirai... solo allora ti libererai dal _marciume_ che hai dentro...


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu vuoi fare il _PURO_ non il duro... e non lo _SEI_...


al contrario non sono ne pure ne duro, sono solo onesto


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> Guarda che io ti stavo appunto riconoscendo il tempo e l'assoluta libertà di reazione.


... quella stessa libertà che LUI _DEVE_ riconoscere a quella donna...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non ho dubbi, ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi e mdi di sfogarsi. basta che certi saputelli non rompano i coglioni con la loro superficialità e finta forza caratteriale, del tipo ma si tanto.......


E dai, non te la prendere. Sono stupidaggini..Ti hanno fatto notare una cosa con dei termini un pò coloriti, non prenderla necessariamente come un attacco personale..sei anche libero di ignorare se non ti piace, no?


----------



## elle (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, la respons-_abilità_ è anche mia... se taccio ciò che deve esser detto... ovvero, che gli esseri umani _SONO libertà_ e che un essere umano non può _POSSEDERNE_ un altro... accettato questo, tutto è risolto... nel giusto modo...


Non "deve" essere detto, "può" esser detto.
Cerca di non "guardare il dito", please.


----------



## elle (3 Ottobre 2007)

*visto che ti piace il verbo...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quella stessa libertà che LUI _DEVE_ riconoscere a quella donna...


Quella stessa libertà, di tempo e di modo, che tu DEVI riconoscere a lui.


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> E non potrebbe.
> La respons-abilità è solo sua.












   ... dai povero Leone su...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... E' nata libera e morirà libera...


beh dai Chen adesso esageri eh... Si è messa con un altro che nemmeno conosce, tanto libera non mi pare.


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quella stessa libertà che LUI _DEVE_ riconoscere a quella donna...


adesso per me puoò anche crepare, am quando stavamo insieme era un PO DIVERSO ACCETTARE DI ESSERE TRADITO ED INGANNATO E LASCIATO NON TROVI???? se poì ti piacciono i vigliacchi che scappano di fronte ai probelimi....


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh dai Chen adesso esageri eh... Si è messa con un altro che nemmeno conosce, tanto libera non mi pare.


appunto, altro che libera, anzi sono c... suoi adesso (e ribadisco che i prob di questa persona li conosco solo io)


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> Non "deve" essere detto, "può" esser detto.
> Cerca di non "guardare il dito", please.


... errato... per il _principio di non contraddizione_... il principio che tutto "_regge_"... e dal quale ogni cosa discende... _DEVE _essere detto... e se leggi quello che scrive l'amico qui sopra... capirai perché dico quel che dico... io guardo _oltre_... tu guardi il _dito_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> Quella stessa libertà, di tempo e di modo, che tu DEVI riconoscere a lui.


... ma che trova un limite... trova un confine... che non _DEVE_ essere superato...


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma che trova un limite... trova un confine... che non _DEVE_ essere superato...


cosa intendi per limite il fatto che può fare quallo che cazzo vuole alla faccia dell'altro???
rispondimi, una coppia può esistere per sempre unita??
se si (dato che esistono) perchè???


----------



## elle (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... errato... per il _principio di non contraddizione_... il principio che tutto "_regge_"... e dal quale ogni cosa discende... _DEVE _essere detto... e se leggi quello che scrive l'amico qui sopra... capirai perché dico quel che dico... io guardo _oltre_... tu guardi il _dito_...


Tu vedi errori, io vedo possibilità.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> adesso per me puoò anche *crepare*, am quando stavamo insieme era un PO DIVERSO ACCETTARE DI ESSERE TRADITO ED INGANNATO E LASCIATO NON TROVI???? se poì ti piacciono i vigliacchi che scappano di fronte ai probelimi....


... ecco, vedi?... qui volevo arrivare... a quel "_crepare_"... che è un annullare l'altra spedendola nel ni-_ente_... e lo sapevo bene... che albergava dentro di te... lo vedevo bene... nelle cose che scrivevi... ecco il confine... ecco il TUO mostro... un mostro interno... un buco nero che ti divorerà... il MODO sbagliato... quello che devi ELIMINARE... SUBITO... amico mio...


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> Tu vedi errori, io vedo possibilità.


infatti!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

elle ha detto:


> Tu vedi errori, io vedo possibilità.


... io vedo LIBERTA' negate... ch'è come dire UMANITA' negate... e quando l'umanità-libertà viene negata, anche il "_crepare_" dell'altra/o ci diviene INDIFFERENTE... e questo, può essere l'inizio di niente... o la fine di tutto...


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco, vedi?... qui volevo arrivare... a quel "_crepare_"... che è un annullare l'altra spedendola nel ni-_ente_... e lo sapevo bene... che albergava dentro di te... lo vedevo bene... nelle cose che scrivevi... ecco il confine... ecco il TUO mostro... un mostro interno... un buco nero che ti divorerà... il MODO sbagliato... quello che devi ELIMINARE... SUBITO... amico mio...


a parte che è solo un mdo di dire (se vedi i miei mess leggerai che comunque non riesco ad odiare anzi.) 

ma cosa vuoi che stia ancora in pena per una persona che mi ha fatto soffrire?? che sia ancora come prima?? che mi possa dispiacere di una persona che mentre io speravo, si trombava uno sconosicuto a 1000 km di distanza??
mostro??? dopo quello che ha combinato?? il mostro forse è lei che se voleva fare qualcosa bastava che mi lasciasse in modo tranquillo, discusso e pacifico, prima anzichè SCEGLIERE IL METODO PEGGIORE  senza alcun rispetto senso di colpa, per tel ecc e senza mai ammettre la verità. 

ma smettilla di giustificare ste cose, forse vuoi giustificare te stesso perchè se come la mia ex


----------



## leone73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io vedo LIBERTA' negate... ch'è come dire UMANITA' negate... e quando l'umanità-libertà viene negata, anche il "_crepare_" dell'altra/o ci diviene INDIFFERENTE... e questo, può essere l'inizio di niente... o la fine di tutto...


allora andiamo in giro ad ammazzare la gente in nome della libertà che tu confondi con ANRACHIA


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> allora andiamo in giro ad ammazzare la gente in nome della libertà che tu confondi con ANRACHIA


... considerazione banalissima... luogo comune ri-_visitato_... risposta non all'altezza intellettuale delle precedenti...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... considerazione banalissima... luogo comune ri-_visitato_... risposta non all'altezza intellettuale delle precedenti...


 
BANale e vuoto è ciò che dici. i fatti sono altri. il tuo penisero ammtterebbe qualsiasi cosa in nome di questa supposta libertà che poi libertà non è.
perrhè la liberatà presuppone delle regole.altimenti diventa anarchia, ovvero gnuno faccia quello che vuole tanto non importa. è più molto più facile TRADIRE  UNA PERSONA PIUTTOSTO CHE NON TRADIRLA E RISPETTARLA


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> appunto, altro che libera, anzi sono c... suoi adesso (e ribadisco che i prob di questa persona li conosco solo io)


Leone lasciala stare. Vedrai che tornerà. Ma non è questo il problema. E' sbagliato caricarsi dei problemi degli altri. Poi ti torna addosso doppia razione... Cerca di volerti bene, di divertirti, esci, svagati, pensa a te...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è più molto più facile TRADIRE  UNA PERSONA PIUTTOSTO CHE NON TRADIRLA E RISPETTARLA


su questo sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> BANale e vuoto è ciò che dici. i fatti sono altri. il tuo penisero ammtterebbe qualsiasi cosa in nome di questa supposta libertà che poi libertà non è.
> perrhè la liberatà presuppone delle regole.altimenti diventa anarchia, ovvero gnuno faccia quello che vuole tanto non importa. è più molto più facile TRADIRE UNA PERSONA PIUTTOSTO CHE NON TRADIRLA E RISPETTARLA


... i fatti NON sono quelli che TI racconti e CI racconti... amico mio... il tuo è un pericoloso MANICHEISMO... vuoi che ti racconti un'altra storia?... _bene_, ascolta: Lei non ti ha rispettato perché TU non hai saputo guadagnarti il suo rispetto... Lei ti ha tradito perché ha trovato nell'altro quella _com_-prensione che NON ha provato con te...

... le cose non accadono MAI nell'astratto o nel vuoto del nulla... le cose accadono in un contesto... e quel contesto, è anche figlio TUO... capito l'anti-_fona_?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo con te.


 
menomale, ed io sono stato la vittima di questo trattamento senza mai tradire.
posso essere un po schifato???


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo con te.


... facile - difficile è una dimensione di significato soggettiva, non oggettiva... nessuno può dire, se non per sé stesso, cos'è a _buon mercato_... e cos'é che _costa assai caro_...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... i fatti NON sono quelli che TI racconti e CI racconti... amico mio... il tuo è un pericoloso MANICHEISMO... vuoi che ti racconti un'altra storia?... _bene_, ascolta: Lei non ti ha rispettato perché TU non hai saputo guadagnarti il suo rispetto... Lei ti ha tradito perché ha trovato nell'altro quella _com_-prensione che NON ha provato con te...
> 
> ... le cose non accadono MAI nell'astratto o nel vuoto del nulla... le cose accadono in un contesto... e quel contesto, è anche figlio TUO... capito l'anti-_fona_?



Chen ti racconto io un'altra storia . Leone per eccessiva bontà e manicheismo va bene, ha oltrepassato il limite. Ha visto troppo. E il troppo gli si è rivoltato addosso. Guarda gli altri come guarda se stesso, è qui il problema. Leone devi volare un po' più giù, altrimenti rischi sempre di farti male... Lo consigliavano a me anni fa, e avevano ragione...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... facile - difficile è una dimensione di significato soggettiva, non oggettiva... nessuno può dire, se non per sé stesso, cos'è a _buon mercato_... e cos'é che _costa assai caro_...


Chen è più facile buttarsi via che guardare in faccia la realtà eh. Almeno questo ammettilo.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... i fatti NON sono quelli che TI racconti e CI racconti... amico mio... il tuo è un pericoloso MANICHEISMO... vuoi che ti racconti un'altra storia?... _bene_, ascolta: Lei non ti ha rispettato perché TU non hai saputo guadagnarti il suo rispetto... Lei ti ha tradito perché ha trovato nell'altro quella _com_-prensione che NON ha provato con te...
> 
> ... le cose non accadono MAI nell'astratto o nel vuoto del nulla... le cose accadono in un contesto... e quel contesto, è anche figlio TUO... capito l'anti-_fona_?


 
col cazzo, lei non mi ha rispettato perchè è una vigliacca e se qualcosa non funzianva me lo dice PRIMA DI TRADIRMI CHIARO E TONDO e non che fossi io a scoprire il tutto a cosa fatte. IL MIO rispetto E MOLTO ALTRO SE LO èPRESO ECCOME sin quando le è convenuto e poi mi ha scaricato per uno sconcsciuto a 1000 km, che ne ha approfitatto sessualmente (che ipocrisia dire che i maschi danno comprnsione alle donne, quando cercano solo sesso) LEI MI HA TRADITO PERCHE' E' E IL Modo PIù FACILE PER FARSI I CAZZI PROPRI  E SCAPPARE DAI PROBLEMI EVITANDO N CONFRONTO CON LA PERSONA CHE COMUQUE TI STA ACCANTO.

allora siccome io non l'ho mai tradita SAREI UN COGLIONE ??? oppure uno che i prob li discute e se il caso TRONA UNA REAZLAIONE NEL MODO GIUSTO E NEL RISPETTO RECIPROCO!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen è più facile buttarsi via che guardare in faccia la realtà eh. Almeno questo ammettilo.


 
non lo ammatreà mai perchè non ha rispetto delle persone


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen ti racconto io un'altra storia . Leone per eccessiva bontà e manicheismo va bene, ha oltrepassato il limite. Ha visto troppo. E il troppo gli si è rivoltato addosso. Guarda gli altri come guarda se stesso, è qui il problema. Leone devi volare un po' più giù, altrimenti rischi sempre di farti male... Lo consigliavano a me anni fa, e avevano ragione...


 
lo sto facendo, apoco apoco


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> LEI MI HA TRADITO PERCHE' E' E IL Modo PIù FACILE PER FARSI I CAZZI PROPRI  E SCAPPARE DAI PROBLEMI EVITANDO N CONFRONTO CON LA PERSONA CHE COMUQUE TI STA ACCANTO.


Sì è il modo più facile. Pare.


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Eppure...*

Io credo che se un atteggiamento ci ferisce e ci distrugge al punto da non uscirne e  non trovare la via per collocare quell'episiodio nel contesto a cui appartiene, è perchè molto di quello che abbiamo subito lo paventiamo per noi stessi se ne avessimo avuto l'occasione.
Lo so benissimo che sto dicendo una cosa antipaticissima, ma ho sempre presente chi ha detto che ci scandalizziamo in eccesso per quei peccati che, messi alla prova, riconosceremmo anche nostri.
E' dentro di noi che dobbiamo cercare le nostre "innocenze" e ghettizzare le maleazioni, infervorarci su chi o come ha potuto sbagliare ed offenderci.
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì è il modo più facile. Pare.


 
certo, poi molte persone lo fanno in modo sistematico perchè davvero malate (parlo del mio caso). resta comunque un fatto che io non accetto perchè segno anche di debolezza mentale fisica


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen è più facile buttarsi via che guardare in faccia la realtà eh. Almeno questo ammettilo.


... No. Ti sbagli. Profondamente. Quanto costa un _sintomo_?... eppure i pazienti se lo tengono ben stretto... molto stretto... tra atroci sofferenze... e tu, ti chiedi chi glielo faccia fare... perché non capisci... perché non comprendi... quello che c'è dietro... perché non vedi le cose con i loro occhi... altrimenti capiresti che sì, non può che essere così... perché nessuno si butta via... se _può _farne a meno... se _può_... appunto...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io credo che se un atteggiamento ci ferisce e ci distrugge al punto da non uscirne e non trovare la via per collocare quell'episiodio nel contesto a cui appartiene, è perchè molto di quello che abbiamo subito lo paventiamo per noi stessi se ne avessimo avuto l'occasione.
> Lo so benissimo che sto dicendo una cosa antipaticissima, ma ho sempre presente chi ha detto che ci scandalizziamo in eccesso per quei peccati che, messi alla prova, riconosceremmo anche nostri.
> E' dentro di noi che dobbiamo cercare le nostre "innocenze" e ghettizzare le maleazioni, infervorarci su chi o come ha potuto sbagliare ed offenderci.
> Bruja


 avrò fatto tutti gli errori di questo mondo, ma pur avendo un sacco di occasioni NON HO MAI TRADITO QUESTA PERSONA,.il mio errore è stato quello di fidarmi di una persona malata che aveva già sbagliato. tutto qui


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... No. Ti sbagli. Profondamente. Quanto costa un _sintomo_?... eppure i pazienti se lo tengono ben stretto... molto stretto... tra atroci sofferenze... e tu, ti chiedi chi glielo faccia fare... perché non capisci... perché non comprendi... quello che c'è dietro... perché non vedi le cose con i loro occhi... altrimenti capiresti che sì, non può che essere così... perché nessuno si butta via... se _può _farne a meno... se _può_... appunto...


 
gli occhi di un malato di mente


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> il mio errore è stato quello di fidarmi di una persona malata che aveva già sbagliato. tutto qui


Ecco. Comincia a cercare persone sane, come te.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io credo che se un atteggiamento ci ferisce e ci distrugge al punto da non uscirne e non trovare la via per collocare quell'episiodio nel contesto a cui appartiene, è perchè molto di quello che abbiamo subito lo paventiamo per noi stessi se ne avessimo avuto l'occasione.
> Lo so benissimo che sto dicendo una cosa antipaticissima, ma ho sempre presente chi ha detto che ci scandalizziamo in eccesso per quei peccati che, messi alla prova, riconosceremmo anche nostri.
> E' dentro di noi che dobbiamo cercare le nostre "innocenze" e ghettizzare le maleazioni, infervorarci su chi o come ha potuto sbagliare ed offenderci.
> Bruja


... quanta verità c'è in quel che dici... _Aristotele mia_... sai, a volte, si può arrivare anche ad uccidere quell'ombra ch'è, come dici tu, anche dentro di noi... ch'è la nostra (presunta) foto al negativo... ma la uccidiamo là fuori, su un marciapiede, per strada, nelle case...

... ho il massimo rispetto per la sofferenza dell'amico Leone... ma, allo stesso modo, PRETENDO da lui il massimo rispetto per quella donna...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché nessuno si butta via... se _può _farne a meno... se _può_... appunto...  [/SIZE]


Certo Chen lo so. Eccome se lo so. Ma anche avere gli occhi per vedere queste cose non è bello... E non ha senso.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco. Comincia a cercare persone sane, come te.


 
non ci sono dubbi guarda, e che sin quando certe cose non le vedi bene, pensi che siano giuste, e quindi ti illudi e speri che i una relazione certe cose cambino in meglio e ti adoperi per questo, ma non è sempre detto visti i risultati


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanta verità c'è in quel che dici... _Aristotele mia_... sai, a volte, si può arrivare anche ad uccidere quell'ombra ch'è, come dici tu, anche dentro di noi... ch'è la nostra (presunta) foto al negativo... ma la uccidiamo là fuori, su un marciapiede, per strada, nelle case...
> 
> ... ho il massimo rispetto per la sofferenza dell'amico Leone... ma, allo stesso modo, PRETENDO da lui il massimo rispetto per quella donna...


 
COSA INENDI PER RISPETTO??
CHI PREFERISCI IN UNA COPPIA UNO CHE COMUNQUE NON TRADISCE OPPURE UNO CHE TRADIUSCE INGANNA LASCIA E SE NE SBATTE PURE

CHI MERITA RISPETTO IL PRIMO O IL SECONDO???


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> avrò fatto tutti gli errori di questo mondo, ma pur avendo un sacco di occasioni NON HO MAI TRADITO QUESTA PERSONA,.il mio errore è stato quello di fidarmi di una persona malata che aveva già sbagliato. tutto qui


... amico mio... gli _ERRORI_ li stai facendo adesso... il fatto di non aver mai tradito, conta come le mosche d'estate... è stata una TUA scelta... gli altri, hanno il DIRITTO di farne altre... quella donna, non è malata e non ha sbagliato... ha fatto quel che poteva fare... ha fatto quel che si sentiva di fare... ha esercitato la sua LIBERTA'... tutto considerato... TE considerato...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non ci sono dubbi guarda, e che sin quando certe cose non le vedi bene, pensi che siano giuste, e quindi ti illudi e speri che i una relazione certe cose cambino in meglio e ti adoperi per questo, ma non è sempre detto visti i risultati



Non è questione di risultati, è amare Leone. Si ama troppo. Non serve con persone simili. Amano solo loro stessi. E il male che c'è dentro. O diventi come loro o scappano via... Lasciale andare via, hai fatto tutto il possibile. E non sei diventato come lei.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Chen lo so. Eccome se lo so. Ma anche avere gli occhi per vedere queste cose non è bello... E non ha senso.


... è il _senso della vita_... che non inizia e finisce con me, con te o con Leone... capisci?


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio... gli _ERRORI_ li stai facendo adesso... il fatto di non aver mai tradito, conta come le mosche d'estate... è stata una TUA scelta... gli altri, hanno il DIRITTO di farne altre... quella donna, non è malata e non ha sbagliato... ha fatto quel che poteva fare... ha fatto quel che si sentiva di fare... ha esercitato la sua LIBERTA'... tutto considerato... TE considerato...


Chen semplifichi troppo oggi. Ti tocca da vicino questa cosa eh...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> col cazzo, lei non mi ha rispettato perchè è una vigliacca e se qualcosa non funzianva me lo dice PRIMA DI TRADIRMI CHIARO E TONDO e non che fossi io a scoprire il tutto a cosa fatte. IL MIO rispetto E MOLTO ALTRO SE LO èPRESO ECCOME sin quando le è convenuto e poi mi ha scaricato per uno sconcsciuto a 1000 km, che ne ha approfitatto sessualmente (che ipocrisia dire che i maschi danno comprnsione alle donne, quando cercano solo sesso) LEI MI HA TRADITO PERCHE' E' E IL Modo PIù FACILE PER FARSI I CAZZI PROPRI E SCAPPARE DAI PROBLEMI EVITANDO N CONFRONTO CON LA PERSONA CHE COMUQUE TI STA ACCANTO.
> 
> allora siccome io non l'ho mai tradita SAREI UN COGLIONE ??? oppure uno che i prob li discute e se il caso TRONA UNA REAZLAIONE NEL MODO GIUSTO E NEL RISPETTO RECIPROCO!!!


... sei un coglione perché non hai capito una semplice cosa: non è "più facile farsi i cazzi propri e scappare dai problemi evitando il confronto con la persona che comunque ti sta accanto"... purtroppo per le tue fantasie e le tue storie, ti devo comunicare che i fatti parlano chiaro e ti devo dire che a lei, di confrontarsi con te, NON GLIENE FREGAVA UN BEATO CAZZO... e che questo FREGARSENE UN BEATO CAZZO è perfettamente legittimo... capito?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen semplifichi troppo oggi. Ti tocca da vicino questa cosa eh...


... amica mia... leggo la cronaca... cerca di capire... se non "_cogli_", scrivimi in privato...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio... gli _ERRORI_ li stai facendo adesso... il fatto di non aver mai tradito, conta come le mosche d'estate... è stata una TUA scelta... gli altri, hanno il DIRITTO di farne altre... quella donna, non è malata e non ha sbagliato... ha fatto quel che poteva fare... ha fatto quel che si sentiva di fare... ha esercitato la sua LIBERTA'... tutto considerato... TE considerato...


quando aveva bisgono percò era sranemente meno libera
scusa ma come cazo fai apretendere di sapere cose che no sai????

vedemo la sua libertà come la intenderà nell'ipotesi (mai dire mai) che dovesse ritornare con la coda tra le gambe


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è questione di risultati, è amare Leone. Si ama troppo. Non serve con persone simili. Amano solo loro stessi. E il male che c'è dentro. O diventi come loro o scappano via... Lasciale andare via, hai fatto tutto il possibile. E non sei diventato come lei.


 infatti e mi ritengo fortunato, queste persone non amano nemmeno se stesse e figurati glialtri, sono solo egoiste, ed alla prima difficoltà spariscono dopo averti succhiato la vita


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è il _senso della vita_... che non inizia e finisce con me, con te o con Leone... capisci?


 
 il senso della vita inzia in un modo  e fiinisce in un altro, ma allora perchè inziarlo se già a priori si sa che finirà???
in molti casi sarebbe corretto finire certe cose nel MODO GIUSTO


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen semplifichi troppo oggi. Ti tocca da vicino questa cosa eh...


uno che dice che il fatto di non tradire sia una cazzata, lo VEDO mOLTO MALE


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> infatti e mi ritengo fortunato, queste persone non amano nemmeno se stesse e figurati glialtri, sono solo egoiste, ed alla prima difficoltà spariscono dopo averti succhiato la vita


Sì Leone ma l'errore è il nostro (sono anch'io un po' come te), NON bisogna permettere che succeda. Quindi bisogna lavorare su questa cosa. Sul perchè si passino i limiti. I nostri limiti.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei un coglione perché non hai capito una semplice cosa: non è "più facile farsi i cazzi propri e scappare dai problemi evitando il confronto con la persona che comunque ti sta accanto"... purtroppo per le tue fantasie e le tue storie, ti devo comunicare che i fatti parlano chiaro e ti devo dire che a lei, di confrontarsi con te, NON GLIENE FREGAVA UN BEATO CAZZO... e che questo FREGARSENE UN BEATO CAZZO è perfettamente legittimo... capito?...


 
quesot le pensi tu. sin quando anche lei non verrà tardita  da uno che CREDEVA FOSSE IL SUO AMORE.  E SE ANCHE FOSSE COME DICI TU TI RIPETO PER LA 10000 MA CHE BASTAVA CHE ME LO DICESSE PRIMA SENZA FARMI SOFFRIRE.
QUESTA E VIGLIACCHERIA!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> quando aveva bisgono percò era sranemente meno libera
> scusa ma come cazo fai apretendere di sapere cose che no sai????
> 
> vedemo la sua libertà come la intenderà nell'ipotesi (mai dire mai) che dovesse ritornare con la coda tra le gambe


... non tornerà... anche se dovesse ritornare... _quella_ donna non tornerà mai più... amico mio... nessuno di noi può mai _ritornare_... nemmeno tu... 

... devi solo imparare che andare a letto con una donna non significa possederla... devi imparare che nessuna donna è tua... né ora né mai...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Leone ma l'errore è il nostro (sono anch'io un po' come te), NON bisogna permettere che succeda. Quindi bisogna lavorare su questa cosa. Sul perchè si passino i limiti. I nostri limiti.


 
l'erore sta nel fatto che ci si concede alla persona sbagliata pensando che sia quella giusta, dandole fiducia e pensando che quella persona  ti corrisponda , questa è una speranza leggittima di tute le coppie.altrimenti non eisterebbero.
i ,limiti si passano per eccessiva disponibilità e mai pugno di ferro, che diventa accettazione di tutto ec ecc


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... devi solo imparare che andare a letto con una donna non significa possederla...


Chen guarda che si va a letto in due eh... Poi figurati se è quello il problema di Leone. Quello non è un problema, per nessuno...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non tornerà... anche se dovesse ritornare... _quella_ donna non tornerà mai più... amico mio... nessuno di noi può mai _ritornare_... nemmeno tu...
> 
> ... devi solo imparare che andare a letto con una donna non significa possederla... devi imparare che nessuna donna è tua... né ora né mai...


 
tu questo non lo pupoi sapere, RETENDI DI SAPERE TROPPO MI PARE. se dovesse tornare,SARò IO DIVERSO OVVIAMENTE.

DI MIO NON HO NIENTE, ma stare i coppia singidfica anche possderesi avicenda in tante cose!!
IIO HO SEMPRE SOSTENUTO CHE IL SESSO E' IMPORTANTE MA NON FONDAMELNTALE, perhè  scopare è facile, amare, provare sentimenti, rispettare, capire ecc E' MOLTO PIù DIFFICIELE, QUINDI NON FARE PESNIERI BASATI SUULA TUA ESPERIENZA


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen guarda che si va a letto in due eh... Poi figurati se è quello il problema di Leone. Quello non è un problema, per nessuno...


... ti sbagli... il problema di Leone si chiama "_possesso_"... se veramente non hai il concetto di _possesso _delle persone, non hai nemmeno il concetto di governo delle loro azioni... una cosa si alimenta dell'altra... e Leone, ne è pieno... ne è pregno... e _deve _guarirne...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen guarda che si va a letto in due eh... Poi figurati se è quello il problema di Leone. Quello non è un problema, per nessuno...


 
CERTO OVVIO, SE IO BASASSI LE COSE SUL SOLO SESSO, TI ASSICURo CHE AVREI LA FILE FUORI CASA. TROPPO FACILE.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sbagli... il problema di Leone si chiama "_possesso_"... se veramente non hai il concetto di _possesso _delle persone, non hai nemmeno il concetto di governo delle loro azioni... una cosa si alimenta dell'altra... e Leone, ne è pieno... ne è pregno... e _deve _guarirne...


 
basta con ste cazzate, il possesso è una fissa tua. 
io parlo di rispetto di concedersi l'uno all'altro vicendevolemnete in tutto e per tutto, con appagamento. sia nel sesso che nei sentimenti TI PARE STRANO??


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> che diventa accettazione di tutto ec ecc


Conosco bene il percorso. All'inizio sei un individuo, poi ti limitano perché altrimenti non ami abbastanza, poi ami troppo e poi e poi e poi. Leone devi rispettare TE STESSO. Non si accetta di tutto per amore. Se lo fai devi essere talmente forte da dimenticare te stesso. E' disumano. Troppo alto il prezzo da pagare. Leone pensa a divertirti, a prendere la vita con leggerezza... su su che ce la puoi fare...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> CERTO OVVIO, SE IO BASASSI LE COSE SUL SOLO SESSO, TI ASSICURo CHE AVREI LA FILE FUORI CASA. TROPPO FACILE.




























   beh ti rilasserebbe un po' no?

ps scherzo eh, non offenderti!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> tu questo non lo pupoi sapere, RETENDI DI SAPERE TROPPO MI PARE. se dovesse tornare,SARò IO DIVERSO OVVIAMENTE.
> 
> DI MIO NON HO NIENTE, ma stare i coppia singidfica anche possderesi avicenda in tante cose!!
> IIO HO SEMPRE SOSTENUTO CHE IL SESSO E' IMPORTANTE MA NON FONDAMELNTALE, perhè scopare è facile, amare, provare sentimenti, rispettare, capire ecc E' MOLTO PIù DIFFICIELE, QUINDI NON FARE PESNIERI BASATI SUULA TUA ESPERIENZA


... quanta violenza c'è in te Leone... vedi, il "_possesso_" non c'entra nulla con l'amore... ne è la negazione... ma è dentro di te, in qualche misura... e infatti, è spuntato fuori...  

... si ama, si rispetta quando ciò accade... come un fiore che si dischiude... senza motivo... senza scopo... accade e basta...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanta violenza c'è in te Leone... vedi, il "_possesso_" non c'entra nulla con l'amore... ne è la negazione... ma è dentro di te, in qualche misura... e infatti, è spuntato fuori...
> 
> ... si ama, si rispetta quando ciò accade... come un fiore che si dischiude... senza motivo... senza scopo... accade e basta...


 
hai bevuto???? ancora co sto possesso??? 
vIolenza??? no solo incazzato!!!


NON PENSI CHE ANCH EL'ALRA PRSONA MI ABBIA POSSEDUTO FIN QUANDO LE CONVENIVA??? E POI SE NE E' FREGATA???
 MA TE VERAMENTENTE PiACEREBBE VIVERE UNA SITUAZIONE COME O SIMILE ALLA MIA???SE TI POIACE ESSERE TRADITO ACCOMODATI MA NO MI DARE LEZIONI SUL NULLA GRAZIE!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh ti rilasserebbe un po' no?
> 
> ps scherzo eh, non offenderti!


 
figurati


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> basta con ste cazzate, il possesso è una fissa tua.
> io parlo di rispetto di concedersi l'uno all'altro vicendevolemnete in tutto e per tutto, con appagamento. sia nel sesso che nei sentimenti TI PARE STRANO??


... bene, ma i sentimenti possono cambiare... lei ti amava... poi ha smesso di amarti... ha amato un altro... ai suoi occhi, _migliore di te_... e ha chiuso la questione, come ha potuto, come è stata capace... con tutte le incertezze e le ambiguità di ogni passaggio... ti pare strano?


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... si ama, si rispetta quando ciò accade... come un fiore che si dischiude... senza motivo... senza scopo... accade e basta...


Chen non capisci una cosa. Quando si ama troppo non puoi rispettare. Perchè vai oltre i limiti umani. E' lì l'errore. Non è amore, è malattia...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> figurati


Bene, allora prendilo come un consiglio. Sesso tranquillo e senza problemi, piacere e divertimento. E basta. L'amore malato chiudilo in un cassetto, ogni tanto lo riapri (ogni tanto eh) e ci piangi sopra. Prima o poi passerà.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bene, ma i sentimenti possono cambiare... lei ti amava... poi ha smesso di amarti... ha amato un altro... ai suoi occhi, _migliore di te_... e ha chiuso la questione, come ha potuto, come è stata capace... con tutte le incertezze e le ambiguità di ogni passaggio... ti pare strano?


 
che mi amasse ho qualche dubbio, come dubito che ami quest'altro (infatuazione) poi la storia non è così semplice come credi.
e poi a quedsto punti ti ripeto che i ritorni sono sempre possibili una volta che si è sbattuto contro qualcosa di molto duro.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene, allora prendilo come un consiglio. Sesso tranquillo e senza problemi, piacere e divertimento. E basta. L'amore malato chiudilo in un cassetto, ogni tanto lo riapri (ogni tanto eh) e ci piangi sopra. Prima o poi passerà.


 
non torno indietro alle cse, so che un giorno qusta vicendo sarà solo un ricordo lontano, sia che ci siano ritorni o meno


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen non capisci una cosa. Quando si ama troppo non puoi rispettare. Perchè vai oltre i limiti umani. E' lì l'errore. Non è amore, è malattia...


... fino ad ora, secondo te, chi sta dimostrando una terrificante dipendenza?... sei cieca?...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... fino ad ora, secondo te, chi sta dimostrando una terrificante dipendenza?... sei cieca?...


 
 io considero tutto e non escludo nulla


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... fino ad ora, secondo te, chi sta dimostrando una terrificante dipendenza?... sei cieca?...


Eh mi piacerebbe, vedo fin troppo bene, illumino anche la strada degli altri  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Chen vorrei andare oltre il discorso dipendenza. Non è una storia normale di due persone che si amano e poi l'amore finisce. Leone ama una donna oltrepassando i limiti, andando fuori dalla propria identità, dimenticando se stesso ... per aiutarla (errore grandissimo sul quale deve lavorare). Ma lei NON vuole essere aiutata e quindi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh mi piacerebbe, vedo fin troppo bene, illumino anche la strada degli altri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... c'è dell'altro... molto altro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io considero tutto e non escludo nulla


... tu escludi TROPPO...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... c'è dell'altro... molto altro...


Appunto. Parlare di dipendenza è riduttivo. Chen lo so che non è il luogo adatto, però...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh mi piacerebbe, vedo fin troppo bene, illumino anche la strada degli altri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no.
 accetta l'aiuto ed il calore del suo ragazzo (fondamnetale)non di un padre,  fin quando le conviene (ripeto che ha qualche trauma subito da piccola),  poi appena vede che è tutto sistemato mi lancia l'ultimatum non mi sta vicino ed alla prima occasione addio come se nulla fosse avvenuto in questi anni, tutto cancellato, tutto di me e di lei (visto che vaa convivere con uno sconosicuto a 1000 km) nel modo peggiore, senza un mi dispiace con tanta incazzamento come se fossi il diavolo. UNA FUGA DAI PROBLEMI .
ma io conoscendola  (per questo dico che dall'esterno è difficile dare giudizi precisi) dico che ha fatto una scelta moooooolto affettatta, e tante altre cose che il tempo poi sistemerà


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone*

Te lo dico con la cura di una sorella.... Chen dice tante cose, e non tutte si possono condividere, diversamente avremmo i cervelli omologati, ma molto di quello che ti ha detto in modo ruvido è vero.
Tu sei una persona che ama limpidamente, forse non vuoi il possesso ma credi nell'esclusiva, almeno fino a quando una pèersona sta con te!  Bene.... questo non vale per tutti o, almeno, non per quelli che con te hanno un rapporto.
Lei non è una maledetta donnaccia, è una che non ha ritenuto di dialogare con te, che ti ha tradito, che si è fatta i fatti suoi.... reprensibile, moralmente eccepibile, ma rientra nell'umano errare.
Diciamo che ti ha deluso perchè avevi aspettative per le quali LEI NON e' stat all'altezza...  è una persona che scende a compromessi con se stessa e con gli altri.........e dunquie inutile prendersela tanto e lamentarsi dantescamente su una persona che non aveva la "statura" che tu le hai attribuito.
Leone, tu vuoi cavar diamanti da una miniera di rame.... chiaro il concetto?? Quella rame ha e ogni tanto diventa verderame.... i diamanti lei non sa neppure cosa siano, almeno per il concetto che ne hai tu!
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... c'è dell'altro... molto altro...


 ma tu che ne sai cosa c'è?????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu escludi TROPPO...


al contrario non ecludo nulla MAI, nei limiti del possibile umano,a cnhe perchè se mi apsettassi certe cose allora sarebbe meglio rinchiudersi in un monastero


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Leone, tu vuoi cavar diamanti da una miniera di rame.... chiaro il concetto?? Quella rame ha e ogni tanto diventa verderame.... i diamanti lei non sa neppure cosa siano, almeno per il concetto che ne hai tu!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te lo dico con la cura di una sorella.... Chen dice tante cose, e non tutte si possono condividere, diversamente avremmo i cervelli omologati, ma molto di quello che ti ha detto in modo ruvido è vero.
> Tu sei una persona che ama limpidamente, forse non vuoi il possesso ma credi nell'esclusiva, almeno fino a quando una pèersona sta con te! Bene.... questo non vale per tutti o, almeno, non per quelli che con te hanno un rapporto.
> Lei non è una maledetta donnaccia, è una che non ha ritenuto di dialogare con te, che ti ha tradito, che si è fatta i fatti suoi.... reprensibile, moralmente eccepibile, ma rientra nell'umano errare.
> Diciamo che ti ha deluso perchè avevi aspettative per le quali LEI NON e' stat all'altezza... è una persona che scende a compromessi con se stessa e con gli altri.........e dunquie inutile prendersela tanto e lamentarsi dantescamente su una persona che non aveva la "statura" che tu le hai attribuito.
> ...


 
sono d'accordo, ma adesso è facile adirsi, durante il rapporto uno si dedica ad una persona e viceversa, ama lo spirto della coppia è prprio quello di crescere insieme nella speranza che il rapporto stesso sulla base di tante ciose in comune (e nel mio caso esistevano) maturi e sia definitivio, sopratutto a 30 anni.
questo è quanto  pbstare con una persona che dovrebbe farsi vedere per certe carenze affettive e che sfoga tutto col sesso, è ancora peggio


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te lo dico con la cura di una sorella.... Chen dice tante cose, e non tutte si possono condividere, diversamente avremmo i cervelli omologati, ma molto di quello che ti ha detto in modo ruvido è vero.
> Tu sei una persona che ama limpidamente, forse non vuoi il possesso ma credi nell'esclusiva, almeno fino a quando una pèersona sta con te! Bene.... questo non vale per tutti o, almeno, non per quelli che con te hanno un rapporto.
> Lei non è una maledetta donnaccia, è una che non ha ritenuto di dialogare con te, che ti ha tradito, che si è fatta i fatti suoi.... reprensibile, moralmente eccepibile, ma rientra nell'umano errare.
> Diciamo che ti ha deluso perchè avevi aspettative per le quali LEI NON e' stat all'altezza... è una persona che scende a compromessi con se stessa e con gli altri.........e dunquie inutile prendersela tanto e lamentarsi dantescamente su una persona che non aveva la "statura" che tu le hai attribuito.
> ...


 emai lo saprà coa sono i diamanti, dato che ha preferito araccogliere patate nonstante l'occasione non di colgiere diamanti , ma almeno qualche moneta


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> emai lo saprà coa sono i diamanti, dato che ha preferito araccogliere patate nonstante l'occasione non di colgiere diamanti , ma almeno qualche moneta


Leone dai che riesci anche a fare qualche battuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Magari apprezza i diamanti finti o non li sa nemmeno riconoscere ahahahah ... Ma il problema è suo. Tu continua a pensare ai TUOI di diamanti.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone dai che riesci anche a fare qualche battuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
certo, ormai sono covinto che è come dici tu, già sta apprezando i diamanti finti, propio di plastica, e me lo ha diomostrato. ma penso che un giorno il personaggio,una volta ravvedutosi, nella sua faslità e instabilità possa  ritornare


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, ormai sono covinto che è come dici tu, già sta apprezando i diamanti finti, propio di plastica, e me lo ha diomostrato. ma penso che un giorno il personaggio,una volta ravvedutosi, nella sua faslità e instabilità possa  ritornare


e io spero, per il bene tuo, che sarai innamorato e felice. Con un'altra donna però!!! 

ps falsità e instabilità...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e io spero, per il bene tuo, che sarai innamorato e felice. Con un'altra donna però!!!
> 
> ps falsità e instabilità...


lo spero anche io ma anchese solo sarebbe uguale, anche se per mie convinzioni la porta in faccia non la sbatto a nessuno

cosa vuoi diure che quella persona deve farsi curare??? io dico di si


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> cosa vuoi diure che quella persona deve farsi curare??? io dico di si


Forse, ma non la puoi curare tu... altrimenti rischi di ammalarti. Sono malattie contagiose


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Forse, ma non la puoi curare tu... altrimenti rischi di ammalarti. Sono malattie contagiose


ciao ci ho provato t'assicuro, ed ecco il risultato, soffro oper il trattamento di una psicotica


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... i fatti NON sono quelli che TI racconti e CI racconti... amico mio... il tuo è un pericoloso MANICHEISMO... vuoi che ti racconti un'altra storia?... _bene_, ascolta: *Lei non ti ha rispettato perché TU non hai saputo guadagnarti il suo rispetto... Lei ti ha tradito perché ha trovato nell'altro quella com-prensione che NON ha provato con te...*
> 
> ... le cose non accadono MAI nell'astratto o nel vuoto del nulla... le cose accadono in un contesto... e quel contesto, è anche figlio TUO... capito l'anti-_fona_?


...Chen, se l'ex fidanzata di Leone non ha trovato comprensione in lui, è giusto che abbia trovato altra persona, con più affinità e che la comprendesse maggiormente.
Non è però giusto che lo abbia tradito.
Hai ragione, quando accenni che nessuno è di proprietà altrui. Hai ragione. Ma Leone (ed io...e tutti quelli con la ns. stessa mentalità) non siamo incazzati neri per il fatto che la storia sia terminata. Bensì per il fatto di essere stati traditi.
Air


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...Chen, se l'ex fidanzata di Leone non ha trovato comprensione in lui, è giusto che abbia trovato altra persona, con più affinità e che la comprendesse maggiormente.
> *Non è però giusto che lo abbia tradito*.
> Hai ragione, quando accenni che nessuno è di proprietà altrui. Hai ragione. Ma Leone (ed io...e tutti quelli con la ns. stessa mentalità) non siamo incazzati neri per il fatto che la storia sia terminata. Bensì per il fatto di *essere stati traditi*.
> Air


... amico mio... in queste cose, non è questione di _giusto_ o di _sbagliato_... non è questione di _morali_ da condividere o da imporre... le persone _agiscono_... compiono _atti_... che spesso non sono chiari, nei significati, nemmeno a loro... che solo dal _nostro _punto di vista e secondo la _nostra_ morale, possono apparire come ingiusti o sbagliati... _un atto è un atto_... un'azione possibile... come il tradimento... che può essere... che può accadere... che è SEMPRE una possibilità tra le tante... ora, TU, *CHI* vuoi essere e *COME *vuoi essere, di fronte all'_atto_ dell'altro?... scegli, amico mio... io, per me, ho già scelto... perché, vedi, il problema non è l'atto del tradimento in SE', che appartiene, in qualche modo, all'altro... il problema è *CHI *vuoi essere *TU *di fronte a quel gesto... al tradimento...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...Chen, se l'ex fidanzata di Leone non ha trovato comprensione in lui, è giusto che abbia trovato altra persona, con più affinità e che la comprendesse maggiormente.
> Non è però giusto che lo abbia tradito.
> Hai ragione, quando accenni che nessuno è di proprietà altrui. Hai ragione. Ma Leone (ed io...e tutti quelli con la ns. stessa mentalità) non siamo incazzati neri per il fatto che la storia sia terminata. Bensì per il fatto di essere stati traditi.
> Air


 
io avrei anche da recriminare su fatto che convive con uno 10 anni più grande di e che conosce da due mesi, ch vuol capire capisca


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io avrei anche da recriminare su fatto che convive con uno 10 anni più grande di e che conosce da due mesi, ch vuol capire capisca


... e fa benissimo a farlo... se è quel che desidera fare... cazzi suoi... capisci Leone?... tu, cosa desideri per te?... questo è il vero problema... Leoncino mio...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e fa benissimo a farlo... se è quel che desidera fare... cazzi suoi... capisci Leone?... tu, cosa desideri per te?... questo è il vero problema... Leoncino mio...


 io desideravo stare con lei e lei falsmente o no diceva la stessa cosa.ti pare strano??
poi ha fatto quello che ha fatto sempre in modo vigliacco.
già so quello che desidero non ti preoccupare. lo sconfitto non sono certo io, perchè seo di aver lasciato le mie tracce in questa persona, e sarà lei un giorno a subire ed avere rimorsi


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io desideravo stare con lei e lei falsmente o no diceva la stessa cosa.ti pare strano??
> poi ha fatto quello che ha fatto sempre in modo vigliacco.
> già so quello che desidero non ti preoccupare. lo sconfitto non sono certo io, perchè seo di aver lasciato le mie tracce in questa persona, e sarà lei un giorno a subire ed avere rimorsi


... Leone, lei ti ha cancellato in un secondo... convive con un altro... apri gli occhi... di te, non gliene importa un _beato cazzo_... lo vuoi capire o no?... allora, senti, tu devi fare solamente una cosa: *ARCHIVIARLA*... devi *ESPELLERLA* da dentro... perché lei, è ancora lì con te... amico mio... non importa se ti ha tradito, se ti ha preso per il culo, se ti ha raccontato delle balle... è il passato... chiudi quel cazzo di porta!... *CHIUDILA*... fai spazio dentro di te per la prossima che ti amerà... ascoltami Leone... fai quello che ti ho detto... lascia perdere giusto e sbagliato... non sono due buoni compagni di strada... sono due imbroglioni che ti faranno solo soffrire... non ti vogliono bene... io, invece, te ne voglio...

Chen


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone, lei ti ha cancellato in un secondo... convive con un altro... apri gli occhi... di te, non gliene importa un _beato cazzo_... lo vuoi capire o no?... allora, senti, tu devi fare solamente una cosa: *ARCHIVIARLA*... devi *ESPELLERLA* da dentro... perché lei, è ancora lì con te... amico mio... non importa se ti ha tradito, se ti ha preso per il culo, se ti ha raccontato delle balle... è il passato... chiudi quel cazzo di porta!... *CHIUDILA*... fai spazio dentro di te per la prossima che ti amerà... ascoltami Leone... fai quello che ti ho detto... lascia perdere giusto e sbagliato... non sono due buoni compagni di strada... sono due imbroglioni che ti faranno solo soffrire... non ti vogliono bene... io, invece, te ne voglio...
> 
> Chen


 
E PROPRIO QUESTO CHE MI DISPIACE, SONO STATO 5 ANNI CON UNA MERDA, LEGITTIMO SPERARE CHE UN GIORNO SE NE PENTIRA' ALLA PRIMA CAZZATA?? E CHE FORSE IO GODRO ANCHE SE NON SERVE??? PENSARE CHE E'STATA UNA VIGLIACCA E HA TRADITO LA MIA FIDUCIA E DIL MIO RISPETTO?? PESANRE CHE UN GIORNO SI FARA' RISENTIRE CON GRANDE MIA SODDISFAZIONE???
ribadisco sempre che certe cose tu non le sai

se mi dai un po di tempo ci riesco ma quando uno da tutto se stesso, E RIECEVE UNA COSA DEL GENERE NON E' PER NIENTE FACILE


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> E PROPRIO QUESTO CHE MI DISPIACE, SONO STATO 5 ANNI CON UNA MERDA, LEGITTIMO SPERARE CHE UN GIORNO SE NE PENTIRA' ALLA PRIMA CAZZATA?? E CHE FORSE IO GODRO ANCHE SE NON SERVE??? PENSARE CHE E'STATA UNA VIGLIACCA E HA TRADITO LA MIA FIDUCIA E DIL MIO RISPETTO?? PESANRE CHE UN GIORNO SI FARA' RISENTIRE CON GRANDE MIA SODDISFAZIONE???
> ribadisco sempre che certe cose tu non le sai
> 
> se mi dai un po di tempo ci riesco ma quando uno da tutto se stesso, E RIECEVE UNA COSA DEL GENERE NON E' PER NIENTE FACILE


Accetta la realtà, perdonala perchè non sapeva quel che faceva o lo sapeva e quello era, e perdonati perchè non ti rendi conto di quelloo che ti stai facendo... 
sei stato buono e amoroso, non è un delitto nè un peccato ma non vederlo come una truffa, la truffa è la pochezza di lei, ma non ci può fare nulla.
Realizza che le cose stanno così e smettila di guardarti indietro, la ricostruzione è guardare avanti, con le macerie non ci fai nulla....
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Accetta la realtà, perdonala perchè non sapeva quel che faceva o lo sapeva e quello era, e perdonati perchè non ti rendi conto di quelloo che ti stai facendo...
> sei stato buono e amoroso, non è un delitto nè un peccato ma non vederlo come una truffa, la truffa è la pochezza di lei, ma non ci può fare nulla.
> Realizza che le cose stanno così e smettila di guardarti indietro, la ricostruzione è guardare avanti, con le macerie non ci fai nulla....
> Bruja


grazie del consiglio, mi sto un po rendendo conto di quello che è successo, e  poi 5 anni sono tanti, non è così facile dimenticare, tutto qui.


----------



## Old dilaniato (perchè idiota) (3 Ottobre 2007)

leone ti ho risposto in pvt


----------



## Old mr.perfect (3 Ottobre 2007)

*coraggio leone 73*

coraggio allora tu che soffri
animo tu che provi i morsi della solitudine
abbi fiducia tu che bevi il calice amaro dell'abbandono
asciugati le lacrime fratello che sei stato pugnalato alle spalle da coloro che ritenevi tuoi amici
non angosciarti tu che per un tracollo improvviso vedi i tuoi progetti in frantumi e le tue fatiche distrutte
non tirare i remi in barca tu che sei stanco di lottare e hai accumulato delusioni a non finire
non abbatterti fratello 'povero' che non sei calcolato da nessuno
non avvilirti amico sfortunato che nella vita hai visto partire tanti bastimenti e tu sei rimasto sempre a terra


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Perfect*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> coraggio allora tu che soffri
> animo tu che provi i morsi della solitudine
> abbi fiducia tu che bevi il calice amaro dell'abbandono
> asciugati le lacrime fratello che sei stato pugnalato alle spalle da coloro che ritenevi tuoi amici
> ...

















ma la vuoi fini'

*leone, scusami!!! non sto ridendo di te, hai la mia solidarietà.*

E' colpa di questo Attrezzo , rido del suo annimus poetandi


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> coraggio allora tu che soffri
> animo tu che provi i morsi della solitudine
> abbi fiducia tu che bevi il calice amaro dell'abbandono
> asciugati le lacrime fratello che sei stato pugnalato alle spalle da coloro che ritenevi tuoi amici
> ...


 
grazie!!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> tu questo non lo pupoi sapere, RETENDI DI SAPERE TROPPO MI PARE. se dovesse tornare,SARò IO DIVERSO OVVIAMENTE.
> 
> IO HO SEMPRE SOSTENUTO CHE IL SESSO E' IMPORTANTE MA NON FONDAMELNTALE, perhè scopare è facile, amare, provare sentimenti, rispettare, capire ecc E' MOLTO PIù DIFFICIELE, QUINDI NON FARE PESNIERI BASATI SUULA TUA ESPERIENZA


 
Se dovesse tornare tu te la riprenderesti e ricominceresti a fare Fido, così come ti stai dimostrando di essere ora.
E poi ... il sesso per certe Donne è fondamentale. Ora, dopo quello che hai scritto, mi è chiaro perchè ti ha lasciato. Ha trovato uno che finalmente la scopava per sentirla godere.
Amen


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Se dovesse tornare tu te la riprenderesti e ricominceresti a fare Fido, così come ti stai dimostrando di essere ora.
> E poi ... il sesso per certe Donne è fondamentale. Ora, dopo quello che hai scritto, mi è chiaro perchè ti ha lasciato. Ha trovato uno che finalmente la scopava per sentirla godere.
> Amen


 
come sempre NON SAI UNA MINCHIA E SPARI SENTENZE SUPERFICIALI SENZA CONOSCERE NULLA, e ti dico che ti sbagli.

IL SESSO è FONDAMENTALE QUANTO TANTE ALTRE COSE  E QUINDI NON UNICO, ALL'INTERNO DI UNA COPPIA. LEI SCOPA CON UN ALTRO, MA INTANTO HA PERSO UNO MOLTO  MIGLIORE (ME LO HA ANCHE DETTO  PRESTI I RCORDI AFFIORERANNO), ma alla fine delle scopate, NON CI SARA' PIù NULLA, NULLA SENTIMENTI ZERO E MOLTA SOLITUDINE O UN ALTRO CHE USERA' LA PERSONA CONE UNA TORIA!!!! UN OGGETTO DA BUTTARE
UN RAPPORTO BASATO SUL SESSO E SOLO PER GLI ANIMNALI TROPPO FACILE, IL SESSO NON E' AMORE, L'AMORE E'UN INSIEME DI COSE. QUINDI PRESTO HO TARDI CERTE CARENZA SI FARANNO SENTIRE


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> come sempre NON SAI UNA MINCHIA E SPARI SENTENZE SUPERFICIALI SENZA CONOSCERE NULLA, e ti dico che ti sbagli.
> 
> IL SESSO è FONDAMENTALE QUANTO TANTE ALTRE COSE E QUINDI NON UNICO, ALL'INTERNO DI UNA COPPIA. LEI SCOPA CON UN ALTRO, MA INTANTO HA PERSO UNO MOLTO MIGLIORE (ME LO HA ANCHE DETTO PRESTI I RCORDI AFFIORERANNO), ma alla fine delle scopate, NON CI SARA' PIù NULLA, NULLA SENTIMENTI ZERO E MOLTA SOLITUDINE O UN ALTRO CHE USERA' LA PERSONA CONE UNA TORIA!!!! UN OGGETTO DA BUTTARE
> UN RAPPORTO BASATO SUL SESSO E SOLO PER GLI ANIMNALI TROPPO FACILE, IL SESSO NON E' AMORE, L'AMORE E'UN INSIEME DI COSE. QUINDI PRESTO HO TARDI CERTE CARENZA SI FARANNO SENTIRE


 
Lei ha perso uno migliore? Secondo me ti stai sopravvalutando. Lei ti avrebbe detto che tu sei migliore? E tu, ovviamente, ci hai creduto! Lei ti ha lasciato proprio per questo tuo carattere che si evidenzia da ciò che scrivi. Sei profondamente insicuro e lei, preferendo uno più grande, ha scelto una persona che le dava sicurezza. Le donne apprezzano molto chi è sicuro di se e non di uno che deve essere rassicurato su "tu sei migliore ma ti lascio". Hai mai sentito qualcuno/a che dice: ti lascio perchè non ti merito? Ecco ricorda che quella è una delle più grandi cazzate che si possano dire ad una persona. In effetti la verità sarebbe: ti lascio perchè non mi piaci ma se ti dico la verità rischio che ti suicidi.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lei ha perso uno migliore? Secondo me ti stai sopravvalutando. Lei ti avrebbe detto che tu sei migliore? E tu, ovviamente, ci hai creduto! Lei ti ha lasciato proprio per questo tuo carattere che si evidenzia da ciò che scrivi. Sei profondamente insicuro e lei, preferendo uno più grande, ha scelto una persona che le dava sicurezza. Le donne apprezzano molto chi è sicuro di se e non di uno che deve essere rassicurato su "tu sei migliore ma ti lascio". Hai mai sentito qualcuno/a che dice: ti lascio perchè non ti merito? Ecco ricorda che quella è una delle più grandi cazzate che si possano dire ad una persona. In effetti la verità sarebbe: ti lascio perchè non mi piaci ma se ti dico la verità rischio che ti suicidi.


un rapporto serio si basa sulla reciproca comprensione sempre e comunque, nessuno è perfetto e tutti siamo insicuri, anche lei.
TI RIBADISCO CHE NON CONOSCI LA MIA STORIA, QUESTA PERSONA QUANDO AVEVA BISOGNO di me NON MI HA MOLLATO,e ti assicuro che ne ha avuto molto bisgono.  QUINDI NON BUTTARLA SUL SESSO PERCHè NON SAI ASSOLUTAMENTE NULLA .
VEDRAI CHE QUANDO SCEMERA' COL TEMPO ANCHE QUESTA RELAZIONE SESSUALE CHE HA ATTUALMENTE, TRADIRA' E SARA' TRADITa, dato che è nella sua natura, e quindi ricomnicerà di nuovo forse caoendo tante cose, che tu ovvimante non puoi comprendere


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> un rapporto serio si basa sulla reciproca comprensione sempre e comunque, nessuno è perfetto e tutti siamo insicuri, anche lei.
> TI RIBADISCO CHE NON CONOSCI LA MIA STORIA, QUESTA PERSONA QUANDO AVEVA BISOGNO di me NON MI HA MOLLATO,e ti assicuro che ne ha avuto molto bisgono. QUINDI NON BUTTARLA SUL SESSO PERCHè NON SAI ASSOLUTAMENTE NULLA .
> VEDRAI CHE QUANDO SCEMERA' COL TEMPO ANCHE QUESTA RELAZIONE SESSUALE CHE HA ATTUALMENTE, TRADIRA' E SARA' TRADITa, dato che è nella sua natura, e quindi ricomnicerà di nuovo forse caoendo tante cose, che tu ovvimante non puoi comprendere


 
Ma ti rendi conto che pretendi di sapere cosa lei proverà, cosa a lei succederà, cosa lei farà, qual è la sua natura, quando hai dimostrato di non sapere in realtà nulla di lei, visto che non ti aspettavi affatto che lei ti mollasse?

Continuare a nutrirti di questa ossessione, dell'immagine che TU e solo TU hai di lei, che evidentemente non è ciò che lei è realmente, non ti porterà da nessuna parte.

E ora dì pure che noi non sappiamo nulla, che noi non c'eravamo etc etc...ma di come sei TU, dei tuoi problemi anche solo a seguire un filo logico, un qualsiasi ragionamento che esuli da I TRADITORI SONO DEGLI ANIMALI, son un paio di settimane che ce lo stai ben delineando ... e più insisti e più vien da pensare che lei abbia fatto lA SCELTA MIGLIORE...per se stessa!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

*LEONE,*
Hai presente quello che ti diceva *Chen*?!? che giusto & sbagliato, non sono 2 buoni compagni di viaggio....
Ora guarda quello che dice *Feddy*...non sai lei come si comporterà, se si pentirà...

rielabora tutto:
Non pensare alle motivazioni per cui l'ha fatto, guarda ciò che hai di fronte, *l'ha fatto!*non puoi stare ad aspettare il momento in cui avverrà la tua rivalsa e la vedrai soffrire(potrebbe anche non capitare mai!)...o l'alternativa(e qui ci aggiungo un pizzico di *unodinoi*) che lei implori perdono, per poi?!?
così ti fossilizzi solo, ti logori nel pensare a lei...al perchè e al per come e non ne esci più!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, ormai sono covinto che è come dici tu, già sta apprezando i diamanti finti, propio di plastica, e me lo ha diomostrato. ma penso che un giorno il personaggio,una volta ravvedutosi, nella sua faslità e instabilità possa ritornare


 
Sei proprio sicuro di volere che torni da te una così? Io non la rivorrei.
Abbi pazienza, l'hai insultata fino ad adesso e ora ti auguri che torni indietro?
Anche se lo facesse non dovresti respingerla per ripicca, ma solo perchè devi capire che tu di una così non te ne fai proprio niente...


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che pretendi di sapere cosa lei proverà, cosa a lei succederà, cosa lei farà, qual è la sua natura, quando hai dimostrato di non sapere in realtà nulla di lei, visto che non ti aspettavi affatto che lei ti mollasse?
> 
> Continuare a nutrirti di questa ossessione, dell'immagine che TU e solo TU hai di lei, che evidentemente non è ciò che lei è realmente, non ti porterà da nessuna parte.
> 
> E ora dì pure che noi non sappiamo nulla, che noi non c'eravamo etc etc...ma di come sei TU, dei tuoi problemi anche solo a seguire un filo logico, un qualsiasi ragionamento che esuli da I TRADITORI SONO DEGLI ANIMALI, son un paio di settimane che ce lo stai ben delineando ... e più insisti e più vien da pensare che lei abbia fatto lA SCELTA MIGLIORE...per se stessa!


rispetto le scelte, capisco che per voi è diffcile cnoscere le persone perchè evidentemente ci fate soilo del sesso, ma in 5 anni si impara comunque a conoscere la persona con cui si sta, con pregi e difetti, ed anche ad avvertire i campanelli di allarme, ma anche a credere e pensare che i problemi si risolvoni col dialogo e magari con decisaioni prese in due E NON CON LE FUGHE E,LE BUGIE. 
e questo vale per tutte le coppie,

TI PARE STRANO STO MODO DI FARE??PROBABILMENTE SI


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sei proprio sicuro di volere che torni da te una così? Io non la rivorrei.
> Abbi pazienza, l'hai insultata fino ad adesso e ora ti auguri che torni indietro?
> Anche se lo facesse non dovresti respingerla per ripicca, ma solo perchè devi capire che tu di una così non te ne fai proprio niente...



esatto non mene faccio proprio ninete ,anzi se fossi come uno dei tanti quid entro ne potrei approfittare sessualmente.

è difficile rimanere  impassibili di fronte a certe situazioni, se lo fossi voleva dire che di questa relazione e persona nn mene fregava niente.invece ho messo del sentimento
non voglio affatto che torni perchè sarebbe impossible instaurare un rapporto, solo che non chiudo e sbatto la porta in faccia nessuno


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

non accetti giudizi sulla tua storia, ma ti permetti di dire che i più qui dentro sfruttano sessualmente le persone...





 COMPLIMENTONI!!!


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> non accetti giudizi sulla tua storia, ma ti permetti di dire che i più qui dentro sfruttano sessualmente le persone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


accetto tutto, ma non che si sappiano particolari che solo io so
secondo te quando una ventenne se ne va con un 40 sposato con figli, cosa è in fondo amore, sentimento???


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

Non come lo concepisci tu! ma lei probabilmente lo crede sul serio...ci vede stabilità, sicurezza, un padre...

Può darsi che fra loro vada male ma potrebbe capitare che dopo che sia finita non per forza ritorni da te, potrebbe incontrare un altro o soffrire per il quarantenne!!!!

Quello che devi guardare è a te...e non al giusto, sbagliato,amore,sesso...
sei tu che ti fossilizzi!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> esatto non mene faccio proprio ninete ,anzi se fossi come uno dei tanti quid entro ne potrei approfittare sessualmente.
> 
> è difficile rimanere impassibili di fronte a certe situazioni, se lo fossi voleva dire che di questa relazione e persona nn mene fregava niente.invece ho messo del sentimento
> non voglio affatto che torni perchè sarebbe impossible instaurare un rapporto, solo che non chiudo e sbatto la porta in faccia nessuno


Allora parti da questo: lei quella porta te la ha chiusa, sbattuta in faccia, senza preoccuparsi del tuo accordo o disaccordo.
Dal momento che ha scelto di farlo, indipendentemente da te, quello che farà lei d'ora in poi non deve più interessarti. Devi metterti nell'ottica che non puoi augurare la morte e il rogo perchè farlo significa pur sempre un tentativo di controllare come andranno le cose. Slacciati, staccati. Quando ti sarà passata la rabbia di questa persona ti sarà indifferente tutto quello che fa, non te ne fregherà neanche niente di sapere cosa sta facendo, se è morta o no.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non come lo concepisci tu! ma lei probabilmente lo crede sul serio...ci vede stabilità, sicurezza, un padre...
> 
> Può darsi che fra loro vada male ma potrebbe capitare che dopo che sia finita non per forza ritorni da te, potrebbe incontrare un altro o soffrire per il quarantenne!!!!
> 
> ...


vermamente trattato come padre me fin'ora (sbagliando), certo che un po di sofferenza sentimentale le farebbe bene, dato che finora on mai stata lasciata, ma ha lasciato sempre col tardimento  e sempre così fara


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora parti da questo: lei quella porta te la ha chiusa, sbattuta in faccia, senza preoccuparsi del tuo accordo o disaccordo.
> Dal momento che ha scelto di farlo, indipendentemente da te, quello che farà lei d'ora in poi non deve più interessarti. Devi metterti nell'ottica che non puoi augurare la morte e il rogo perchè farlo significa pur sempre un tentativo di controllare come andranno le cose. Slacciati, staccati. Quando ti sarà passata la rabbia di questa persona ti sarà indifferente tutto quello che fa, non te ne fregherà neanche niente di sapere cosa sta facendo, se è morta o no.


giusto lo h afatto violentemente fregandose altamente di me e ciò che avrei dovuto rappresentare per lei in ben 5 anni, ma la voglia di una piccola soddisfazione rimane, perchè col tempo passa tutto, ma una piccola feritina ci sarà sempre


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> giusto lo h afatto violentemente fregandose altamente di me e ciò che avrei dovuto rappresentare per lei in ben 5 anni, ma la voglia di una piccola soddisfazione rimane, perchè col tempo passa tutto, ma una piccola feritina ci sarà sempre


 
Che ti devo dire, ti posso capire. Il mio ex mi tradiva con la sua vicina di casa quando non c'ero. E io non ne sapevo niente. Sessualmente con me era un morto....Io pure l'ho tradito con un altro, che fisicamente mi tirava tantissimo e mi sono presa non poca soddisfazione (fisica intendo).
Era un anno che non riuscivo più a venire, a letto con lui e lui insisteva che il problema fosse il mio mentre io sottolineavo che era di tutti e due.
Si vede che proprio non funzionava, non gliene voglio, alla fine l'ho capito anche grazie a quello.
Lui l'aveva capito forse prima di me.
Quello per cui continuo a stare male è che in mezzo ci sono state altre situazioni pesanti che lui si è sempre rifiutato di risolvere. E quello che gli rimprovero è che io ho saputo della sua sequela di tradimenti ripetuti con lei solo dopo che l'avevo tradito.
In poche parole, quando l'ho tradito io, ultimo gesto di una sequela di bestialità che ho fatto sperando di aprirgli gli occhi, e di manifestargli il mio disagio (a parole non c'era nulla da fare) pensavo che lui non mi avesse mai tradito. Appena ho fatto quello che ho fatto, mi sono resa conto e gliel'ho detto, non per scaricare la coscienza, ma per avere da lui una sua reazione (sbagliatissimo!)
Visto che fino a quel momento reazioni zero.
Non ci sono rimasta benissimo quando solo dopo lui ha trovato il coraggio di confessarmi che mi tradiva già da un pò con lei, la gentile vicina (che conoscevo), sennò probabilmente la cosa non sarebbe mai venuta fuori.
Ma ad ogni modo siamo sulla stessa bilancia, e lui l'ho considerato str.. con me per altri suoi atteggiamenti che non sto a dire.


Magari un giorno ci rincontriamo per caso e diventiamo amici, non escludo niente.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire, ti posso capire. Il mio ex mi tradiva con la sua vicina di casa quando non c'ero. E io non ne sapevo niente. Sessualmente con me era un morto....Io pure l'ho tradito con un altro, che fisicamente mi tirava tantissimo e mi sono presa non poca soddisfazione (fisica intendo).
> Era un anno che non riuscivo più a venire, a letto con lui e lui insisteva che il problema fosse il mio mentre io sottolineavo che era di tutti e due.
> Si vede che proprio non funzionava, non gliene voglio, alla fine l'ho capito anche grazie a quello.
> Lui l'aveva capito forse prima di me.
> ...


per me la cosa era diversa, rendimento sessuale eccellente con grande suo piacere, nell'ultimo perido ho avuto distrazione dovute dal lavoro ecc, ma mai tardita, anzi portata su un palmo di mano, poi per motivi suoi familiari, stabilità economica che cercava ecc, alla prima occasione i ha fregato (dopo avermi ingannato sino all'ultimo) e mi ha lacciato per tel 3 a 1000km di distanza giorni pirma di tornare (mi diceva che nion vedeva lora di tornare). non cerco giustificazioni, ma un trattamento del genere non me lo meritavo comunque (ecco il perchè di certe feritine che rimarranno)non cerco giustifzioni ma è andata così


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> per me la cosa era diversa, rendimento sessuale eccellente con grande suo piacere, nell'ultimo perido ho avuto distrazione dovute dal lavoro ecc, ma mai tardita, anzi portata su un palmo di mano, poi per motivi suoi familiari, stabilità economica che cercava ecc, alla prima occasione i ha fregato (dopo avermi ingannato sino all'ultimo) e mi ha lacciato per tel 3 a 1000km di distanza giorni pirma di tornare (mi diceva che nion vedeva lora di tornare). non cerco giustificazioni, ma un trattamento del genere non me lo meritavo comunque (ecco il perchè di certe feritine che rimarranno)non cerco giustifzioni ma è andata così


ps nemmeno io escludo niente


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> per me la cosa era diversa, rendimento sessuale eccellente con grande suo piacere, nell'ultimo perido ho avuto distrazione dovute dal lavoro ecc, ma mai tardita, anzi portata su un palmo di mano, poi per motivi suoi familiari, stabilità economica che cercava ecc, alla prima occasione i ha fregato (dopo avermi ingannato sino all'ultimo) e mi ha lacciato per tel 3 a 1000km di distanza giorni pirma di tornare (mi diceva che nion vedeva lora di tornare). non cerco giustificazioni, ma un trattamento del genere non me lo meritavo comunque (ecco il perchè di certe feritine che rimarranno)non cerco giustifzioni ma è andata così


ha fatto bene a lasciarti adesso. se le piace l'altro ha fatto bene. se non altro non ha portato avanti una finzione.
ma tu vorresti mai che una donna si sentisse in "dovere" di esserti fedele, magari desiderando un altro?
non è meglio che una stia con te finchè ne ha voglia?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha fatto bene a lasciarti adesso. se le piace l'altro ha fatto bene. se non altro non ha portato avanti una finzione.
> ma tu vorresti mai che una donna si sentisse in "dovere" di esserti fedele, magari desiderando un altro?
> non è meglio che una stia con te finchè ne ha voglia?


Shhhhhhhh....noooooooooo...ti pregoooooo....annaaaaaaaaaaa....non lo fareeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhh....noooooooooo...ti pregoooooo....annaaaaaaaaaaa....non lo fareeeeeeeeee!!!


 
certo pensa che però questa persona ha il tardimento moto facile, appena si stifa dopo aver preso tutto, ti molla senza tanti complimenti, dopo averti tradito con uno che le piace ( tenuto nascosto), non dico che sia ninfomane, ma un po sessodipendete, non lo dico per male, ma certe cose le ho viste anche prima che stessi insieme a lei


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha fatto bene a lasciarti adesso. se le piace l'altro ha fatto bene. se non altro non ha portato avanti una finzione.
> ma tu vorresti mai che una donna si sentisse in "dovere" di esserti fedele, magari desiderando un altro?
> non è meglio che una stia con te finchè ne ha voglia?


 
nessun dovere ma un po di rispetto si, sopratutto dopo 5 anni di vita comunque belle ed intensa insieme, A VOLTE LE COSE BATSA DIRLE MA E'PIù FACILE NON PRENDERSI RESPONSABILITA, ovvero è meglo essere vigliacchi


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> nessun dovere ma un po di rispetto si, sopratutto dopo 5 anni di vita comunque belle ed intensa insieme, A VOLTE LE COSE BATSA DIRLE MA E'PIù FACILE NON PRENDERSI RESPONSABILITA, ovvero è meglo essere vigliacchi


 
Leone, perché non incominci a ragionare anche su un altro livello?
perché non provi a pensare che lei prima di dirti tutto -sapendo quanto la ami- abbia aspettato un tempo ragionevole, proprio per capire se stava prendendo la decisione giusta?
tu la denigri in modo schifoso. ti darei un paio di papine di gusto, e solo perché sono io... figurati se lei era una mia amica. sicuro che finivi con due denti in meno.
la gente si lascia anche così, Leo. a volte anche in modo più schifoso. fa parte della vita.
mai privare qualcuno della sua libertà.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> accetto tutto, ma non che si sappiano particolari che solo io so
> secondo te quando una ventenne se ne va con un 40 sposato con figli, cosa è in fondo amore, sentimento???


 
Come la scopa un 40enne lei se lo sognava! Ora ce l'ha. E' quello che vuole ora. Tanto sa che tu la riprendi quindi ha fatto bene.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> per me la cosa era diversa, rendimento sessuale eccellente con grande suo piacere, nell'ultimo perido ho avuto distrazione dovute dal lavoro ecc, ma mai tardita, anzi portata su un palmo di mano, poi per motivi suoi familiari, stabilità economica che cercava ecc, alla prima occasione i ha fregato (dopo avermi ingannato sino all'ultimo) e mi ha lacciato per tel 3 a 1000km di distanza giorni pirma di tornare (mi diceva che nion vedeva lora di tornare). non cerco giustificazioni, ma un trattamento del genere non me lo meritavo comunque (ecco il perchè di certe feritine che rimarranno)non cerco giustifzioni ma è andata così


 
Cosa intendi per rendimento sessuale eccellente? Ti piaceva? Sai quando un uomo eiacula gli piace sempre ma non è detto che piaccia anche a lei.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Come la scopa un 40enne lei se lo sognava! Ora ce l'ha. E' quello che vuole ora. Tanto sa che tu la riprendi quindi ha fatto bene.


certo che anche te... non è che facendo così lo aiuti...
e poi non credo che lo abbia lascitato per un discorso di prestazioni...
rileggendo le incazzature e le ire funeste di Leo, credo di aver capito che lei non ne poteva più dell'iper controllo che lui esercitava su di lei. della serie: non fare questo, non fare quello e torna a casa presto la sera. due coglioni due. anche se poi ci scopi bene assieme.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per rendimento sessuale eccellente? Ti piaceva? Sai quando un uomo eiacula gli piace sempre ma non è detto che piaccia anche a lei.


no, ma dai. è come sparare sulla croce rossa... sappiamo che sta male...
argomenta diversamente, pls.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

prevedibilmente, adesso, Leo dirà che lui, si limitava a "consigliarle" questo e quello, ma che mai le ha imposto nulla... continuando a non capire che non ha capito un cazzo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che anche te... non è che facendo così lo aiuti...
> e poi non credo che lo abbia lascitato per un discorso di prestazioni...
> rileggendo le incazzature e le ire funeste di Leo, credo di aver capito che lei non ne poteva più dell'iper controllo che lui esercitava su di lei. della serie: non fare questo, non fare quello e torna a casa presto la sera. due coglioni due. anche se poi ci scopi bene assieme.


 
Lei ha fatto bene. E secondo me non ci scopava nemmeno bene. Non ne faccio SOLO un discorso di sesso, ovviamente, però quando una persona è così insicura e al tempo stesso rompicoglioni viene da fare il tifo per chi gli mette le corna. Eddai su


----------



## Old AlexRo (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto bene. E secondo me non ci scopava nemmeno bene. Non ne faccio SOLO un discorso di sesso, ovviamente, però quando una persona è così insicura e al tempo stesso rompicoglioni viene da fare il tifo per chi gli mette le corna. Eddai su


Non condivido quello che dici. Primo perchè non hai elementi per giudicare quanto bene o male scopi il nostro Leo. 
Secondo perchè mi sembra che ti stai semplicemente azzuffando perchè ti infastidisce l'atteggiamento (pesante sicuramente) di uno che sta soffrendo parecchio per l'amarezza di subire oltre che il tradimento tutta una serie di questioni che vanno ad intaccare la sfera personale, l'autostima e la fiducia negli altri. Trovo molto di cattivo gusto infierire. Molto di più dell'atteggiamento a tratti fastidioso di Leone.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto bene. E secondo me non ci scopava nemmeno bene. Non ne faccio SOLO un discorso di sesso, ovviamente, però quando una persona è così insicura e al tempo stesso rompicoglioni viene da fare il tifo per chi gli mette le corna. Eddai su


guarda che scopare bene con qualcuno non è di default il lasciapassare per la felicità... 
forse ci scopava solo bene.

io a Leo cerco di com-patirlo, sempre che lui capisca il senso della com-passione...
nel senso che spero che questo trauma lo svegli e lo maturi, nel senso bello del termine. o finirà per riprodurre all'infinito lo stesso copione con tutte le donne che incontrerà.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

*unodinoi*, magari ci va 1 pò giù pesante...ok!
ma *Leone *non scherza nemmeno nell'offendere persone che non conosce, solamente perchè sono traditori o amanti...
Penso che la cosa che + infastidisce sia la presunzione sconfinata ne dire che a lui non potrà mai capitare!!!!sottolineando perchè è migliore, ha 1 elevato concetto di moralità, e non sfrutta la gente sessualmente come molti di noi fanno!
...ora io capisco che sia inkazzato per tutto quello che gli sta succedendo...ma cavolo non ditemi che non le fa girare a volte!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *unodinoi*, magari ci va 1 pò giù pesante...ok!
> ma *Leone *non scherza nemmeno nell'offendere persone che non conosce, solamente perchè sono traditori o amanti...
> Penso che la cosa che + infastidisce sia la presunzione sconfinata ne dire che a lui non potrà mai capitare!!!!sottolineando perchè è migliore, ha 1 elevato concetto di moralità, e non sfrutta la gente sessualmente come molti di noi fanno!
> ...ora io capisco che sia inkazzato per tutto quello che gli sta succedendo...ma cavolo non ditemi che non le fa girare a volte!!!


 
sei de coccio???, se ti dico che non tradisco, vuol dire che no lo faccio PUNTI, ma perchè devi insistere pensando di conscere le persone, credendo che sono ttutte uguali?? SICCOME TRADIRE  E' UNA COSA FACILE, lo devono fare tutti???

ti sbagli, nessuno è perfetto, ma ESISTONO DEI PUNTI FERMI,almeno per me epe molta altra gente seria


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che scopare bene con qualcuno non è di default il lasciapassare per la felicità...
> forse ci scopava solo bene.
> 
> io a Leo cerco di com-patirlo, sempre che lui capisca il senso della com-passione...
> nel senso che spero che questo trauma lo svegli e lo maturi, nel senso bello del termine. o finirà per riprodurre all'infinito lo stesso copione con tutte le donne che incontrerà.


ti capsico, mi illudevo solo di stare con la persona giusta, tutto qui


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Come la scopa un 40enne lei se lo sognava! Ora ce l'ha. E' quello che vuole ora. Tanto sa che tu la riprendi quindi ha fatto bene.


non la are cos' facile caro amico, capisco che sei un tipo superficiale


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Leone, perché non incominci a ragionare anche su un altro livello?
> perché non provi a pensare che lei prima di dirti tutto -sapendo quanto la ami- abbia aspettato un tempo ragionevole, proprio per capire se stava prendendo la decisione giusta?
> tu la denigri in modo schifoso. ti darei un paio di papine di gusto, e solo perché sono io... figurati se lei era una mia amica. sicuro che finivi con due denti in meno.
> la gente si lascia anche così, Leo. a volte anche in modo più schifoso. fa parte della vita.
> mai privare qualcuno della sua libertà.


sempre a giusificare i VIGLIACCHI TRADIORI?? se ha fatto quello che ha fatto vuol dire che non provava nulla per me, è inutile continuare con questa cose
se parli così evidentemete non sai cosa vuol dire la sofferenza,.

la schifosa è stata  lei, quindi i  calci in culo dovreesti darli prima a lei e poi ame


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per rendimento sessuale eccellente? Ti piaceva? Sai quando un uomo eiacula gli piace sempre ma non è detto che piaccia anche a lei.


 
SEI VERAMENTI UN C.... comecazzo fai agiudicare cose che non conosci???
sei solo arigante e pretendi di sapere tutto di tutti


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che anche te... non è che facendo così lo aiuti...
> e poi non credo che lo abbia lascitato per un discorso di prestazioni...
> rileggendo le incazzature e le ire funeste di Leo, credo di aver capito che lei non ne poteva più dell'iper controllo che lui esercitava su di lei. della serie: non fare questo, non fare quello e torna a casa presto la sera. due coglioni due. anche se poi ci scopi bene assieme.


 
ti sbagli di grosso carina, ma DI GROSSO,tr 'ho detto le tue sono solo ipotesi


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> prevedibilmente, adesso, Leo dirà che lui, si limitava a "consigliarle" questo e quello, ma che mai le ha imposto nulla... continuando a non capire che non ha capito un cazzo.


 giusto non ho capto un cazzo, perchè le donne sanno dir bugie molto bene evidentemente


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto bene. E secondo me non ci scopava nemmeno bene. Non ne faccio SOLO un discorso di sesso, ovviamente, però quando una persona è così insicura e al tempo stesso rompicoglioni viene da fare il tifo per chi gli mette le corna. Eddai su


 
il solito giudizio del coglione che non sa un cazzo.ma pretende di saper 
tranquillo che in questi 5 anni quando lei  aveva BISOGNO DELLA PERSONA "INSICURA" stava mooolto attaccata, come fai A STARE con un insicuro per 5 anni???


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non condivido quello che dici. Primo perchè non hai elementi per giudicare quanto bene o male scopi il nostro Leo.
> Secondo perchè mi sembra che ti stai semplicemente azzuffando perchè ti infastidisce l'atteggiamento (pesante sicuramente) di uno che sta soffrendo parecchio per l'amarezza di subire oltre che il tradimento tutta una serie di questioni che vanno ad intaccare la sfera personale, l'autostima e la fiducia negli altri. Trovo molto di cattivo gusto infierire. Molto di più dell'atteggiamento a tratti fastidioso di Leone.


 
GRAZIE, una persona intelligente tra tanti extraterrestri col carbone bagnato e che nonsano immedesimarsi


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Ottobre 2007)

*anna a*



Anna A ha detto:


> Leone, perché non incominci a ragionare anche su un altro livello?
> perché non provi a pensare che lei prima di dirti tutto -sapendo quanto la ami- abbia aspettato un tempo ragionevole, proprio per capire se stava prendendo la decisione giusta?
> tu la denigri in modo schifoso. ti darei un paio di papine di gusto, e solo perché sono io... figurati se lei era una mia amica. sicuro che finivi con due denti in meno.
> la gente si lascia anche così, Leo. a volte anche in modo più schifoso. fa parte della vita.
> *mai privare qualcuno della sua libertà*.


.....giusto.....
.....mai privare qualcuno della sua libertà.....
.....hai però omesso importante dettaglio.....
*.....mai giocare con gli altrui sentimenti.....*


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....giusto.....
> .....mai privare qualcuno della sua libertà.....
> .....hai però omesso importante dettaglio.....
> *.....mai giocare con gli altrui sentimenti.....*




esatto, rispetto per le scelte altrui, ma ei aveva la lbertà di giocare con i miei sentimenti?? e giocare è una parola leggera, io dire tradire, ingannare, insultare ecc.
ma prima o poi capita a tutti


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Ottobre 2007)

*leone73*



leone73 ha detto:


> esatto, rispetto per le scelte altrui, ma ei aveva la lbertà di giocare con i miei sentimenti?? e giocare è una parola leggera, io dire tradire, ingannare, insultare ecc.
> ma prima o poi capita a tutti


 
.....in una coppia il rispetto dovrebbe essere reciproco.....
.....utilizzo il condizionale perchè sai bene che il rispetto e l'amore non sono mai reciproci e d'esatta ed ugual intensità.....
.....nessuno ha diritto d'imporre comportamenti e scelte di terzi.....
.....nessuno ha diritto di giocherellare con altrui sentimenti.....


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....in una coppia il rispetto dovrebbe essere reciproco.....
> .....utilizzo il condizionale perchè sai bene che il rispetto e l'amore non sono mai reciproci e d'esatta ed ugual intensità.....
> .....nessuno ha diritto d'imporre comportamenti e scelte di terzi.....
> .....nessuno ha diritto di giocherellare con altrui sentimenti.....


hai ragione meglio usare il condizionale, chi non ha rispetto (io l'ho sempre avuto) per una persona e gioca pesantemente coi suoi sentimenti , deve prepararsi (se ne  capace e se se ne accorge) a subire lo stesso trattamento da un altro più merda di lui, è solo questione di tempo


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Leone buongiorno.

Mi pare che tu ogni giorno che passa stai sempre peggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e questo mi dispiace.

L'amore puo essere bello e maledettamente doloroso a volte

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rKBeIwXE5gs

ma si deve continuare a vivere ... sei giovane e chissa' quante altre volte ancora ti innamorerai.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti capsico, mi illudevo solo di stare con la persona giusta, tutto qui


Ciao, dopo aver letto la tua storia (ah, ti ho risposto in pvt), invece dalle tue parole si capisce che tu lo sapevi fin dall'inizio che lei non era la persona giusta. Diciamo che ci speravi. Come me, come tutti.

Io credo che Anna (al di la dei modi) pur senza avere letto la tua storia come ho fatto io, abbia capito un sacco di cose. Non fermarti alle sue frasi che così a impatto ti possono sembrare offensive: leggi tra le righe, ti ha detto una cosa giusta.

Anche dopo aver letto la tua storia ho avuto l'impressione che tu abbia sofferto di una forte dipendenza affettiva  nei confronti di lei, perchè il tuo giudizio assolutamente negativo nei suoi confronti e la tua scarsa considerazione appaiono già dall'inizio della tua storia.

Io ti volevo ringraziare, perchè leggere la tua storia mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi sugli errori che io ho commesso nella mia storia precedente e chissà che non mi serva per liberarmi degli incubi una volta per tutte.
Il problema, come dice Chen, non è cos'è giusto\sbagliato o chi dei due è buono\cattivo ma è la soggettività, la mancanza a priori di farsi un genuino "mea culpa".

Tu hai alimentato in modo malato, per 5 lunghissimi anni, la tua insicurezza e il ruolo che ti sei creato nei confronti di questa persona (il ruolo del padre-guida)
come io ho preteso di fare da crocerossina col mio ex. Il problema non è solo il loro, non è solo loro la malattia, ma la nostra, che abbiamo preteso di recitare un ruolo che non ci apparteneva.
Abbiamo sviluppato una forte dipendenza nei confronti di questo ruolo, alimentato una menzogna, ci siamo raccontati scuse (noi non sbattiamo la porta in faccia a "nessuno") quando in realtà è stata solo la paura di sentirci inutili e soli a guidarci e a impedirci di prendere una presa di posizione definitiva.

Io ci sono stata male per un lunghissimo anno, tu per quanto ancora starai male?
Chieditelo, non chiederti se sarà lei a stare male, chiediti quanto è ancora che hai intenzione di stare male tu...

Io ti mando un grosso abbraccio e mertto qui, perchè chi vuole la possa leggere la storia (non mia, ovvio) della vecchia e del serpente, spero che qualcuno capisca quello che vorrei far capire...


_“Una vecchia abitava sola in una casa al limitare del bosco._
_Sentiva molto il peso degli anni e della solitudine e non aveva figli ne parenti._
_Così un giorno, uscì di casa sperando di trovare un animale nel bosco che potesse farle compagnia, e intanto che cercava raccolse della legna. Sotto a un tronco trovò un serpente velenoso moribondo e decise di aiutarlo. _
_Lo portò a casa sua, lo curò con amore, lo nutrì e lo tenne con se._
_Era felice perché non si sentiva più sola e la sua vita aveva un nuovo scopo._
_Poi una sera in cui stava facendo la maglia, un gomitolo le cadde nella cesta del serpente, ormai in via di guarigione. _
_Il serpente (che era molto velenoso) la morse._
_Poco prima di morire avvelenata la vecchia, sgomenta, lo guardò e gli disse: “Serpente, perché mi hai morso? Io ti ho curato e ti ho dato tutto il mio amore, è questa dunque la tua riconoscenza?”_
_E il serpente rispose: “Io ti sono grato vecchia, ma purtroppo la colpa è solo tua, perché quando mi hai raccolto tu lo sapevi bene che ero un serpente velenoso.”_


Ti mando un abbraccio e guarisci presto dal suo brutto morso, ok?


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

Io non ho detto che per forza tradirai...ho soltanto detto che *non sei* *nessuno per sentirti migliore degli altri!*
Ma non ti rendi conto?!?
non fai altro che insultare chi non la pensa come te...
anche le persone che ti vengono incontro e cercano davvero di capirti...
se qui c'è 1 di coccio sei tu...nessuno sta dicendo che tradire è giusto, stiamo solo cercando di farti capire che non bisogna giudicare, anche se quelle scelte non le condividi...sono traditori ma a differenza di come ne parli tu,non sono bestie schifose!
Hai detto ad *Anna* che non capisce...lei che forse è stata tra le più comprensive qua dentro con te, che parla senza conoscerti e che difende i traditori....almeno cercava di capire cosa fosse successo e perchè la tua ex fosse arrivata a quello che ha fatto...
*unodinoi *vabbè e per te è 1 c@@one!... se lui però è arrogante lo sei anche tu!
*Io *e me ne stai dicendo di cotte e di crude...
Bhè ma nessuno ti ha detto di entrare qui e sfogarti con noi, se non ti soddisfano le nostre risposte, ma in un forum "tradimento" cosa ti aspettavi?!? di trovare solo traditi che si piangevano addosso....
MHA!!!


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leone buongiorno.
> 
> Mi pare che tu ogni giorno che passa stai sempre peggio
> 
> ...



credo a mente lucida che l'amore (se così possimamo chiamarlo) o comunque sentimenti veri e sinceri, fosse solo mio, ecco perchè ci sono rimasto molto male, (trattamento disumano a parte)
la botta è ancora fresca,  e poi non sto peggio, ma ognuno ha il suo metodo per scaricarsi, anche con la rabbia, non  esiste un metodo uguale per tutti, è chiaro che ancora ho degli alti e bassi, ma come diceva mr perfect essere vittima di chi comunque ha giocato (quasi al limite del rincoglionimento)coi tuoi sentimenti è molto molto dura. 
grazie per il sostegno, ma purtroppo queste esperienze incattiviscono ed inaspriscono una persona, e come sostiene anche l'amico alex ro, sono ferito nell'amor prio, nel carattere, nel fisico, nell'autostima  e nella fiducia negli altri ( a proposito di altre relazioni).
mi affido al tempo che passa veloce ed al detto chi di spada ferisce di spada perisce


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che per forza tradirai...ho soltanto detto che *non sei* *nessuno per sentirti migliore degli altri!*
> Ma non ti rendi conto?!?
> non fai altro che insultare chi non la pensa come te...
> anche le persone che ti vengono incontro e cercano davvero di capirti...
> ...


in questo forum ci sono traditori e traditi
rispondo a tono a chi non conosce  la mia storia ma spara a casaccio credendosi un sapientone, e non ha rispetto della mia sofferenza, io nn mi sento migliore di nessuno, solo più onesto e dignitoso di chi di fronte ai problemi è fuggito facendo quello che ha fatto (i dettagli li so solo io).
poi se ha voi piace tradire  ed essere traditi fatti vostri, masochisti ma contenti


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ciao, dopo aver letto la tua storia (ah, ti ho risposto in pvt), invece dalle tue parole si capisce che tu lo sapevi fin dall'inizio che lei non era la persona giusta. Diciamo che ci speravi. Come me, come tutti.
> 
> Io credo che Anna (al di la dei modi) pur senza avere letto la tua storia come ho fatto io, abbia capito un sacco di cose. Non fermarti alle sue frasi che così a impatto ti possono sembrare offensive: leggi tra le righe, ti ha detto una cosa giusta.
> 
> ...


 
Aggiungo anche un'altra cosa: dicendo che "l'amore era solo il tuo" sei già avanti più di quanto pensi!


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ciao, dopo aver letto la tua storia (ah, ti ho risposto in pvt), invece dalle tue parole si capisce  che tu lo sapevi fin dall'inizio che lei non era la persona giusta. Diciamo che ci speravi. Come me, come tutti.


quando si hanno 30 anni, e vedi che comunque una persona dimostra interesse per te (soprattutto quando è lei che ti cerca e ti vuole), sta volentieri con te e condivide tutto, allora cerchi di far maturare il rapporto per il futuro, calandoti in una situazione di maturità e rispetto e RECIPROCITA' per i pregi ed i difetti di quella persona.
quando stai seriamente con una persona devi accettare tutto e non solo quello che ti conviene, io ho fatto così e sono stato ripagato come tu sai (quando ho avuto io i miei problemi sono stato abbandonato in malomodo). ma questa è una colpa?? è una colpa sforzarsi di instaurare un rapporto serio e matura con una persona  (senza trattarla come un oggetto da sesso) che comunque ti corrisponde e ti fa capire che per le va bene??? 
(come hai visto però il mio caso è viizato da certi aspetti del carattere di lei, che avrai visto in pvt).
adesso è una colpa essere o cercare di essere seri. allora tanto vale scoparsi mezzo mondo e siamo a posto. Molti signori qui dentro dovrebbro ammetere che dei sentimeti delle persone non glienefrega un benemerito, tutto gira attorno al solo sesso ed i risultati si vedono


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

vedi: rispondi a tono?!?
*No offendi!!!!noi non dobbiamo giudicare perchè non conosciamo la tua storia, tu spapare sentenze... si...*
Ma cosa cavolo ne sai, se a noi piace tradire, essere traditi o se siamo masochisti?!?ma ci conosci...io personalmente non so neanche i veri nomi di molti utenti...
Sei più serio e dignitoso di chi?!?ma cosa ne sai delle nostre storie personali...
forse puoi aver reagito in maniera diversa e dignitosa rispetto alla tua ex, ma è cmq da vedere visto che non conosciamo i fatti!!!


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> vedi: rispondi a tono?!?
> *No offendi!!!!noi non dobbiamo giudicare perchè non conosciamo la tua storia, tu spapare sentenze... si...*
> Ma cosa cavolo ne sai, se a noi piace tradire, essere traditi o se siamo masochisti?!?ma ci conosci...io personalmente non so neanche i veri nomi di molti utenti...
> Sei più serio e dignitoso di chi?!?ma cosa ne sai delle nostre storie personali...
> forse puoi aver reagito in maniera diversa e dignitosa rispetto alla tua ex, ma è cmq da vedere visto che non conosciamo i fatti!!!



anche voi offendete banalizando una storia che nono cnoscnete dicendo che è cos' perchè..., oppure è così perchè....., come sei sentimenti fossero matematica e le storie tutte uguali


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> quando si hanno 30 anni, e vedi che comunque una persona dimostra interesse per te (soprattutto quando è lei che ti cerca e ti vuole), sta volentieri con te e condivide tutto, allora cerchi di far maturare il rapporto per il futuro, calandoti in una situazione di maturità e rispetto e RECIPROCITA' per i pregi ed i difetti di quella persona.
> quando stai seriamente con una persona devi accettare tutto e non solo quello che ti conviene, io ho fatto così e sono stato ripagato come tu sai (quando ho avuto io i miei problemi sono stato abbandonato in malomodo). ma questa è una colpa?? è una colpa sforzarsi di instaurare un rapporto serio e matura con una persona (senza trattarla come un oggetto da sesso) che comunque ti corrisponde e ti fa capire che per le va bene???
> (come hai visto però il mio caso è viizato da certi aspetti del carattere di lei, che avrai visto in pvt).
> adesso è una colpa essere o cercare di essere seri. allora tanto vale scoparsi mezzo mondo e siamo a posto. Molti signori qui dentro dovrebbro ammetere che dei sentimeti delle persone non glienefrega un benemerito, tutto gira attorno al solo sesso ed i risultati si vedono


 
Aspetta, rileggi tutto e rileggi il mio messaggio in pvt. Io non ti sto dicendo che è una colpa essere sinceri e cercare di costruire un rapporto stabile: io ti ho detto che è una colpa (e io per PRIMA l'ho fatto) considerare l'altra persona come una trave marcia e nonostante tutto continuare a costruirvi sopra le fondamenta di una casa che presto o tardi crollerà. 
Con una trave marcia non c'è niente da fare: puoi coprirla di cera o di cemento ma sempre marcia rimane.
Il tuo errore secondo me è stato appunto, che ti sei arrogato il diritto di fare tutto tu sapendo della sua incapacità di poter corrispondere a questo impegno, perchè tu volevi salvarla, ma lei non voleva salvare se stessa.
Per il resto, hai tutta la mia comprensione.


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ciao, dopo aver letto la tua storia (ah, ti ho risposto in pvt), invece dalle tue parole si capisce che tu lo sapevi fin dall'inizio che lei non era la persona giusta. Diciamo che ci speravi. Come me, come tutti.
> 
> Io credo che Anna (al di la dei modi) pur senza avere letto la tua storia come ho fatto io, abbia capito un sacco di cose. Non fermarti alle sue frasi che così a impatto ti possono sembrare offensive: leggi tra le righe, ti ha detto una cosa giusta.
> 
> ...



grazie mi rendo conto che è come dici tu, ma per me è andata ancora peggio, nel senso che a parte tutto, il serpente non mi ha riconosciuto nemmeno un pizzico di rispetto che poteva darmi, e ha chiuso la storia nel modo peggiore (per me), questa E' CATTIVERIA PURA!!.
da questo morso che dovrò riprendermi al più presto


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*.......*



leone73 ha detto:


> credo a mente lucida che l'amore (se così possimamo chiamarlo) o comunque sentimenti veri e sinceri, fosse solo mio, ecco perchè ci sono rimasto molto male, (trattamento disumano a parte)
> la botta è ancora fresca,  e poi non sto peggio, ma ognuno ha il suo metodo per scaricarsi, anche con la rabbia, non  esiste un metodo uguale per tutti, è chiaro che ancora ho degli alti e bassi, ma come diceva mr perfect essere vittima di chi comunque ha giocato (quasi al limite del rincoglionimento)coi tuoi sentimenti è molto molto dura.
> grazie per il sostegno, ma purtroppo queste esperienze incattiviscono ed inaspriscono una persona, e come sostiene anche l'amico alex ro, sono ferito nell'amor prio, nel carattere, nel fisico, nell'autostima  e nella fiducia negli altri ( a proposito di altre relazioni).
> mi affido al tempo che passa veloce ed al detto chi di spada ferisce di spada perisce



leone leone...per un attimo riusciresti a pensare che non è successo solo a te? che TU non sei il solo al mondo che abbia avuto un trattamento del genere? che sicuramente è anche colpa TUA se è andata a finire così?
parli di 5 anni....riuscirai a capire che invece storie più lunghe, con la persona che decidi di sposarti, con cui ci fai i figli ecc ecc finiscono uguale, e riesci a immaginare che il dolore è maggiore (in default) del TUO?


devi capire che le storie d'amore finiscono, che non esiste più l'amore per sempre (è una serie di combinazioni non conoscibili, e non applicabili o identificabili) che siamo anche quello che l'evoluzione (?) sociale ci porta ad essere, quindi fattene una ragione, il tempo non passa veloce, il tempo passa uguale, e te ne occorrerà quanto te ne occorrerà...che devi smussare la tua mentalità grazie al tradimento subito, non devi cambiare i tuoi principi di vita, ma deve renderli più elastici,e così anche la tua esistenza lo sarà...se no (imho) ci capiterai ancora e sempre, perchè prigioniero e incarcerato nei tuoi principi, che seppure giusti, non ti consentiranno di vivere.


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Aspetta, rileggi tutto e rileggi il mio messaggio in pvt. Io non ti sto dicendo che è una colpa essere sinceri e cercare di costruire un rapporto stabile: io ti ho detto che è una colpa (e io per PRIMA l'ho fatto) considerare l'altra persona come una trave marcia e nonostante tutto continuare a costruirvi sopra le fondamenta di una casa che presto o tardi crollerà.
> Con una trave marcia non c'è niente da fare: puoi coprirla di cera o di cemento ma sempre marcia rimane.
> Il tuo errore secondo me è stato appunto, che ti sei arrogato il diritto di fare tutto tu sapendo della sua incapacità di poter corrispondere a questo impegno, perchè tu volevi salvarla, ma lei non voleva salvare se stessa.
> Per il resto, hai tutta la mia comprensione.


è vero, pensavo che in un rapporto di coppia il coivolgimento fosse a 360°, invece per certe persone è molto più ridotto, hai detto bene non voleva salvare se stessa, e dopo ave vissuto BENE con me, ha deciso (con l'inganno) di ripetersi.ognuno ha il suo destino


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

perchè è un pò la cosa che ogni tradito pensa...che la sua storia sia diversa da quella degli altri, che nella propria situazione c'era un vero amore tradito,che si soffredi +, che gli altri non possono capire perchè non ci sono passati... 

Noi siamo esterni, la vediamo in un altro modo...e cerchiamo di metterci nei panni, sia tuoi che suoi...
Finchè non capirai che come te, come la tua storia ce ne sono tanti, che altre persone hanno passato  e passano quello che provi tu...non ne uscirai, perchè crederai sempre di aver perso il grande amore della tua vita!!!


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> leone leone...per un attimo riusciresti a pensare che non è successo solo a te? che TU non sei il solo al mondo che abbia avuto un trattamento del genere? che sicuramente è anche colpa TUA se è andata a finire così?
> parli di 5 anni....riuscirai a capire che invece storie più lunghe, con la persona che decidi di sposarti, con cui ci fai i figli ecc ecc finiscono uguale, e riesci a immaginare che il dolore è maggiore (in default) del TUO?
> 
> 
> devi capire che le storie d'amore finiscono, che non esiste più l'amore per sempre (è una serie di combinazioni non conoscibili, e non applicabili o identificabili) che siamo anche quello che l'evoluzione (?) sociale ci porta ad essere, quindi fattene una ragione, il tempo non passa veloce, il tempo passa uguale, e te ne occorrerà quanto te ne occorrerà...che devi smussare la tua mentalità grazie al tradimento subito, non devi cambiare i tuoi principi di vita, ma deve renderli più elastici,e così anche la tua esistenza lo sarà...se no (imho) ci capiterai ancora e sempre, perchè prigioniero e incarcerato nei tuoi principi, che seppure giusti, non ti consentiranno di vivere.


sono d'acordo su tutto, massimo rispetto per chi ha vissuto e vive situazioni peggiori, ci mancherebbe.ma ci sono anche i casi in cui le coppie vano bene per tutta la vita, perchè non dire anche questo??
 guarda che alla fine sono quei principi (ci credo, ma non sono prigioniero) che mi fanno sopravvivere, almeno so che questa mia sofferenza finirà e non avrò rimorsi tanto pesanti che mi assilleranno per sempre (chi ha una coscienza ha anche i rimorsi). spero solo di poter trovare la perona con cui condividre i miei stessi principi che secondo me sono sempre più rari in qusta società di m.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> grazie mi rendo conto che è come dici tu, ma per me è andata ancora peggio, nel senso che a parte tutto, il serpente non mi ha riconosciuto nemmeno un pizzico di rispetto che poteva darmi, e ha chiuso la storia nel modo peggiore (per me), questa E' CATTIVERIA PURA!!.
> da questo morso che dovrò riprendermi al più presto


Il fatto è che tu sapevi dall'inizio che lei fosse un "serpente", se sapevi che la sua natura era questa, non potevi costringerla a diventare "gatto" o qualsivoglia animare domestico per soddisfare il tuo bisogno. Lei non sarebbe mai andata contro la sua natura, comunque, e il tuo errore è stato nel sopravvalutarla, pensare che potesse andare al di la delle sue limitatezze. L'errore della vecchia è stato tenere il serpente con se, anzichè liberarlo nel bosco una volta curato e lasciarlo vivere da serpente.

Se tu pensi che questa persona sia limitata, devi lasciarla alla sua limitatezza e proseguire...

In cinque anni non tutto sarà stato così terribile, qualcosa che si salverà alla fine ci sarà, devi essere tu a scegliere cosa vuoi salvare...
Io non ti voglio aprire gli occhi e non ti voglio giudicare, però come hai visto abbiamo tanti errori in comune e la sostanza non cambia e come hai detto giustamente tu "se uno nasce tondo non muore quadrato"...


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche un'altra cosa: dicendo che "l'amore era solo il tuo" sei già avanti più di quanto pensi!


adesso non ho dubbi, e lei questo lo sapeva, ed ha  abusato anche di ciò ,FIDUCIA in primis.
ma meglio così


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Ottobre 2007)

Leone, posso darti un consiglio da sorella? Perchè non provi a non parlare più della tua storia?
Prova per qualche giorno a non parlarne; è chiaro che dentro di te ci penserai, ma non parlarne spesso ci aiuta a non "toccare con mano" ogni momento il dolore. Leggi le storie che si scrivono qui, rispondi per quello che pensi, ma distaccati dalle tue vicende... Hai bisogno di recuperare la tua serenità ed un equilibrio tuo, al di là di lei e di quello che lei sta facendo o pensando.... Parlarno continuamente non ti aiuta a dare delle risposte alle tue domande perchè sei ancora poco lucido e non riesci appieno a capire cosa gli altri ti dicono.... Prova a chiuderti nel silenzio dei saggi.... Buona domenica!


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tu sapevi dall'inizio che lei fosse un "serpente", se sapevi che la sua natura era questa, non potevi costringerla a diventare "gatto" o qualsivoglia animare domestico per soddisfare il tuo bisogno. Lei non sarebbe mai andata contro la sua natura, comunque, e il tuo errore è stato nel sopravvalutarla, pensare che potesse andare al di la delle sue limitatezze. L'errore della vecchia è stato tenere il serpente con se, anzichè liberarlo nel bosco una volta curato e lasciarlo vivere da serpente.
> 
> Se tu pensi che questa persona sia limitata, devi lasciarla alla sua limitatezza e proseguire...
> 
> ...


attenzione non la stavo costringendo, stavo iniziando un percorso "comune"(lei era contentissima). evidentemente lei già sapeva cosa fare mooooolti anni fa, era già in malafede ed ha abusato di me e dei miei sentimenti, e fin quando le è convenuto è stata con me, poi...


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Leone, posso darti un consiglio da sorella? Perchè non provi a non parlare più della tua storia?
> Prova per qualche giorno a non parlarne; è chiaro che dentro di te ci penserai, ma non parlarne spesso ci aiuta a non "toccare con mano" ogni momento il dolore. Leggi le storie che si scrivono qui, rispondi per quello che pensi, ma distaccati dalle tue vicende... Hai bisogno di recuperare la tua serenità ed un equilibrio tuo, al di là di lei e di quello che lei sta facendo o pensando.... Parlarno continuamente non ti aiuta a dare delle risposte alle tue domande perchè sei ancora poco lucido e non riesci appieno a capire cosa gli altri ti dicono.... Prova a chiuderti nel silenzio dei saggi.... Buona domenica!


hai ragione, grazie


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> attenzione non la stavo costringendo, stavo iniziando un percorso "comune"(lei era contentissima). evidentemente lei già sapeva cosa fare mooooolti anni fa, era già in malafede ed ha abusato di me e dei miei sentimenti, e fin quando le è convenuto è stata con me, poi...


Sì, è chiaro che era in malafede e si è approfittata di te e dei tuoi sentimenti, questo non ci piove. Ma ogni volta che tu dici di averla perdonata (che poi non è vero) tiri in ballo la sua malattia e la sua fragilità, arrivando quasi a negare con te stesso che lei ha deliberatamente scelto di calpestare, sempre, fin dall'inizio della storia tutte queste tue buone intenzioni.
Non la stavi costringendo, ma ti sei arrogato il diritto di sapere di cosa lei avesse bisogno..probabilmente lei lo sapeva benissimo di cosa aveva bisogno, ma quello che lei VOLEVA era un'altra cosa.

Che lei si sia comportata in modo indegno, non ci piove. Ma io sto cercando di farti vedere che la tua cecità in questo era una cecità di comodo anche per te..

A distanza di cinque anni puoi tirare le somme.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> in questo forum ci sono traditori e traditi
> rispondo a tono a chi non conosce  la mia storia ma spara a casaccio credendosi un sapientone, e non ha rispetto della mia sofferenza, io nn mi sento migliore di nessuno, solo più onesto e dignitoso di chi di fronte ai problemi è fuggito facendo quello che ha fatto (i dettagli li so solo io).
> poi se ha voi piace tradire  ed essere traditi fatti vostri, masochisti ma contenti


Leone non sparare nel mucchio/massa ... tu in questo momento stai male e soffri, ma c'e' anche chi prima di te ha sofferto ... ora che n'e' fuori non vuol dire che non ricorda quanto sia  doloroso il tradimento da ambedue le parti.

Io sono stata tradita dopo 20anni da mio marito ... sono passati 4anni e mezzo da quella data, e non ho sofferto solo io, anche lui ha sofferto per quello che ha fatto a me/noi ... ci e' andata bene perche' stiamo ancora insieme, non abbiamo voluto abbattere un albero ancora vivo e con radici troppo pronfonde, ma quanto Dolore ci e' voluto per voltare pagina ...

L'Amore non e' sempre sole e profumo di violette, ricordatelo.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Leone, posso darti un consiglio da sorella? Perchè non provi a non parlare più della tua storia?
> Prova per qualche giorno a non parlarne; è chiaro che dentro di te ci penserai, ma non parlarne spesso ci aiuta a non "toccare con mano" ogni momento il dolore. Leggi le storie che si scrivono qui, rispondi per quello che pensi, ma distaccati dalle tue vicende... Hai bisogno di recuperare la tua serenità ed un equilibrio tuo, al di là di lei e di quello che lei sta facendo o pensando.... Parlarno continuamente non ti aiuta a dare delle risposte alle tue domande perchè sei ancora poco lucido e non riesci appieno a capire cosa gli altri ti dicono.... Prova a chiuderti nel silenzio dei saggi.... Buona domenica!


 
Io invece, conoscendo la sua storia,che è lunga e incasinata (e alla fine pure la mia non è che sia un fiorellino) gli direi l'esatto contrario: dato che lui si è autorepresso per cinque anni, di tirarla fuori, piano piano, di sfogarsi anche nel forum.
E dare modo alle persone qua dentro che non sono sceme, di sapere perchè ora è così incazzato.

La rabbia non fa bene tenerla dentro e lui lo ha fatto per cinque anni, indipendentemente dai motivi.

Queste cose vanno elaborate, digerite e metabolizzate, il dolore non è semplice da smaltire.


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*....*



leone73 ha detto:


> sono d'acordo su tutto, massimo rispetto per chi ha vissuto e vive situazioni peggiori, ci mancherebbe.*ma ci sono anche i casi in cui le coppie vano bene per tutta la vita, perchè non dire anche questo??*
> guarda che alla fine sono quei principi (ci credo, ma non sono prigioniero) che mi fanno sopravvivere, almeno so che questa mia sofferenza finirà e non avrò rimorsi tanto pesanti che mi assilleranno per sempre (chi ha una coscienza ha anche i rimorsi). spero solo di poter trovare la perona con cui condividre i miei stessi principi che secondo me sono sempre più rari in qusta società di m.



TUTTI si sono sposati con l'idea di rimanerci per sempre, questo ti è chiaro? nessuno si mette con una persona sapendo di lasciarsi in modi più o meno dolorosi, ti torna?

devi capire abbastanza velocemente che la vita non và necessariamente come noi vogliamo che andasse, e vale per tutto, non solo per l'amore.

inoltre, vorrei dirti, che senza aver letto i particolari privati della tua storia...mi sono fatto l'idea che tu... a sta tipa non la stimavi abbastanza, non la ritenevi  al tuo stesso grado e elivello, tu credevi e credi che lei sarebbe dovuta stare in debito con te...e capirai che se fosse vero ciò, oltre che sbagliato, ti potrebbe dare la possibilità di crescere ancora un pò...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Ottobre 2007)

Solo che ne ha parlato tanto, ed ogni volta è una tortura per lui. Poi il dolore così forte unito alla rabbia non permette una lucida comprensione di ciò che gli altri ti dicono, vedi la situazione sempre dal tuo punto di vista, e giustamente anche. Forse "ascoltandosi" nel silenzio riuscirebbe a calmarsi e ad avere un approccio diverso anche nei confronti di chi commenta la sua storia. Leone, questi sono consigli dettati dalla mia esperienza personale, ma tu solo sai cosa è meglio per te....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Solo che ne ha parlato tanto, ed ogni volta è una tortura per lui. Poi il dolore così forte unito alla rabbia non permette una lucida comprensione di ciò che gli altri ti dicono, vedi la situazione sempre dal tuo punto di vista, e giustamente anche. ...


 
Ha parlato della sua rabbia, ma della sua storia credimi che non ha detto niente. Chi legge in pubblico sa solamente che è stato cinque anni con una persona "malata di sesso" che lo ha tradito (e dal tradimento facile).

E' normale che uno non può essere lucido adesso, ci vuole tanto di quel tempo...
Ecco perchè capisco la sua reazione.


----------



## Old unodinoi (7 Ottobre 2007)

Io, come tutti tra l'altro, penso e scrivo dopo aver letto. Leggendo ci si fa una idea della persona che scrive. Sicuramente io sono un arrogante presuntuoso detestabile rompicoglione ma tu leone73 sei quanto di peggio si possa incarnare in un rapporto di coppia.
Infinitamente prolisso, spaccamarroni, controllore fino all'inverosimile (non ti conosco ovviamente ma leggendoti mi sono fatto questa impressione), insicuro, povero d'animo  (dici che anche prima di mettersi insieme a te ... lei era una specie di sessodipendente - lo hai scritto tu in questo mare di kbyte). 
Da ciò che scrivi ricavo una immagine di te di persona rancorosa, livorosa, piena di contraddizioni, che si sente un padreterno (se non sai nemmeno cosa ti capita fra un'ora figurati se sai che mai ti capiterà di tradire). Tu hai scambiato l'amore con un contratto dove esistono diritti e doveri e dove il cuore può anche andare a farsi fottere (come è andata a farsi fottere lei).
Non ammetti di essere "*inadatto*" a lei (infatti dopo 5 anni di inferno - ritengo - lei ha deciso di darci finalmente un taglio). Ha preferito l'insicurezza di un rapporto con uno più grande e sposato alla tua "*finta sicurezza*". Questo non ti fa capire come considerava il vostro rapporto? Capisco che fa male ammettere i propri fallimenti ma proprio dall'ammissione di un fallimento parte la rinascita.
E per quanto mi riguarda ora puoi anche andare a fare in culo (ah io le cose le scrivo per intero ... se vuoi dirmi che sono coglione preferisco che lo scrivi per intero).


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io, come tutti tra l'altro, penso e scrivo dopo aver letto. Leggendo ci si fa una idea della persona che scrive. Sicuramente io sono un arrogante presuntuoso detestabile rompicoglione ma tu leone73 sei quanto di peggio si possa incarnare in un rapporto di coppia.
> Infinitamente prolisso, spaccamarroni, controllore fino all'inverosimile (non ti conosco ovviamente ma leggendoti mi sono fatto questa impressione), insicuro, povero d'animo (dici che anche prima di mettersi insieme a te ... lei era una specie di sessodipendente - lo hai scritto tu in questo mare di kbyte).
> Da ciò che scrivi ricavo una immagine di te di persona rancorosa, livorosa, piena di contraddizioni, che si sente un padreterno (se non sai nemmeno cosa ti capita fra un'ora figurati se sai che mai ti capiterà di tradire). Tu hai scambiato l'amore con un contratto dove esistono diritti e doveri e dove il cuore può anche andare a farsi fottere (come è andata a farsi fottere lei).
> Non ammetti di essere "*inadatto*" a lei (infatti dopo 5 anni di inferno - ritengo - lei ha deciso di darci finalmente un taglio). Ha preferito l'insicurezza di un rapporto con uno più grande e sposato alla tua "*finta sicurezza*". Questo non ti fa capire come considerava il vostro rapporto? Capisco che fa male ammettere i propri fallimenti ma proprio dall'ammissione di un fallimento parte la rinascita.
> E per quanto mi riguarda ora puoi anche andare a fare in culo (ah io le cose le scrivo per intero ... se vuoi dirmi che sono coglione preferisco che lo scrivi per intero).


 










   Secondo me tu sei la sua ex che lo ha smascherato.


----------



## Old unodinoi (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Secondo me tu sei la sua ex che lo ha smascherato.


Al posto della sua ex lo avrei riempito di botte ... Anche!


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*sei davvero confusa*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che per forza tradirai...ho soltanto detto che *non sei* *nessuno per sentirti migliore degli altri!*
> Ma non ti rendi conto?!?
> non fai altro che insultare chi non la pensa come te...
> anche le persone che ti vengono incontro e cercano davvero di capirti...
> ...


ah, non sono bestie schifose? Con tutto il rispetto per le bestioline!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Ottobre 2007)

*unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Io, come tutti tra l'altro, penso e scrivo dopo aver letto. Leggendo ci si fa una idea della persona che scrive. Sicuramente io sono un arrogante presuntuoso detestabile rompicoglione ma tu leone73 sei quanto di peggio si possa incarnare in un rapporto di coppia.
> Infinitamente prolisso, spaccamarroni, controllore fino all'inverosimile (non ti conosco ovviamente ma leggendoti mi sono fatto questa impressione), insicuro, povero d'animo (dici che anche prima di mettersi insieme a te ... lei era una specie di sessodipendente - lo hai scritto tu in questo mare di kbyte).
> Da ciò che scrivi ricavo una immagine di te di persona rancorosa, livorosa, piena di contraddizioni, che si sente un padreterno (se non sai nemmeno cosa ti capita fra un'ora figurati se sai che mai ti capiterà di tradire). Tu hai scambiato l'amore con un contratto dove esistono diritti e doveri e dove il cuore può anche andare a farsi fottere (come è andata a farsi fottere lei).
> Non ammetti di essere "*inadatto*" a lei (infatti dopo 5 anni di inferno - ritengo - lei ha deciso di darci finalmente un taglio). Ha preferito l'insicurezza di un rapporto con uno più grande e sposato alla tua "*finta sicurezza*". Questo non ti fa capire come considerava il vostro rapporto? Capisco che fa male ammettere i propri fallimenti ma proprio dall'ammissione di un fallimento parte la rinascita.
> E per quanto mi riguarda ora puoi anche andare a fare in culo (ah io le cose le scrivo per intero ... se vuoi dirmi che sono coglione preferisco che lo scrivi per intero).


.....ricorda bene unodinoi.....
.....essere e sentirsi inadatti non pregiudica il pretendere rispetto.....
.....leone73 può essere paranoico fino all'inverosimile.....
.....quello che non digerisce è il tradimento.....
.....non il fatto di essere stato lasciato.....
.....o di avere lasciato dopo la scoperta del tradimento.....


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io, come tutti tra l'altro, penso e scrivo dopo aver letto. Leggendo ci si fa una idea della persona che scrive. Sicuramente io sono un arrogante presuntuoso detestabile rompicoglione ma tu leone73 sei quanto di peggio si possa incarnare in un rapporto di coppia.
> Infinitamente prolisso, spaccamarroni, controllore fino all'inverosimile (non ti conosco ovviamente ma leggendoti mi sono fatto questa impressione), insicuro, povero d'animo  (dici che anche prima di mettersi insieme a te ... lei era una specie di sessodipendente - lo hai scritto tu in questo mare di kbyte).
> Da ciò che scrivi ricavo una immagine di te di persona rancorosa, livorosa, piena di contraddizioni, che si sente un padreterno (se non sai nemmeno cosa ti capita fra un'ora figurati se sai che mai ti capiterà di tradire). Tu hai scambiato l'amore con un contratto dove esistono diritti e doveri e dove il cuore può anche andare a farsi fottere (come è andata a farsi fottere lei).
> Non ammetti di essere "*inadatto*" a lei (infatti dopo 5 anni di inferno - ritengo - lei ha deciso di darci finalmente un taglio). Ha preferito l'insicurezza di un rapporto con uno più grande e sposato alla tua "*finta sicurezza*". Questo non ti fa capire come considerava il vostro rapporto? Capisco che fa male ammettere i propri fallimenti ma proprio dall'ammissione di un fallimento parte la rinascita.
> E per quanto mi riguarda ora puoi anche andare a fare in culo (ah io le cose le scrivo per intero ... se vuoi dirmi che sono coglione preferisco che lo scrivi per intero).



colgione te lo scritto per intero
queste sono le solite tue opinioni sterili e banali  dato che non ti puoi permettere di consocere una persona e lesue storie, da dietro un monitor, ti conscglio di non dare giudizi affrettati su di me come io non li faccio con te,  e tantomeno provoco (che ti aspetavi ???che ti dicessi "certo hai ragione mio maestro signor sottutto io!!!") le persone perchè hanno un modo incazzoso (per il mometno) di esprimersi.

per andare affanculo fammi strada tu grazie


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Secondo me tu sei la sua ex che lo ha smascherato.


sono molto simil in effetti ah ah


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Al posto della sua ex lo avrei riempito di botte ... Anche!


ci mancavano anche le botte !!! ah ah ma non credo che ci sarebbe riuscita ah ah


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....ricorda bene unodinoi.....
> .....essere e sentirsi inadatti non pregiudica il pretendere rispetto.....
> .....leone73 può essere paranoico fino all'inverosimile.....
> .....quello che non digerisce è il tradimento.....
> ...


bravo, come sempre!!! pretendevo rispetto da questa persona, perchè in 5 ani non abbiamo giocato

 ed aggiungo tradito ingannato sino all'ultimo (lei non avuto il coraggio di ammetterlo) e poi lasciato (mi ha pure lacsciato lei DELLA SERIE TI TRADISCO E TI LASCIO) per telefono  (l'ho dovuta chiamare io perchè lei coraggio zero) a 1000 km di distazna (3 giorni prima di tornare da me, dopo che erano mesi che diceva che tornava ecc ecc ed io aspettavo il momento da 5 mesi) senza spiegazioni ecc (a quel punto uno le cose le vorrebbe sentire chiare e non al tel in un modo incazzato ed arrogante di una che quasi quasi ti dice che lei è nel giusto ).

caro mr perfect ma come cazzo fanno a non capire che questa è una ferita molto profonda bpoH???


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

*The Barber*
con tutto il rispetto, puoi non condividere... io considero il tradimento sicuramente un atto infimo...però definire tutti i traditori delle bestie immonde mi sembra esagerato....
penso sia meglio non averci a che fare punto!una volta che la mia fiducia viene tradita, cambio pagina!...ma non vuol dire che in assoluto come persone siano indegne.

Non hai amici che a volte hanno messo le corna ai propri partner?!? saranno sicuramente stati irrispettosi nei confronti dei propri compagni...ma tu che non c'entri come persone le giudichi cmq male, o c'hai mantenuto l'amicizia?!?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *The Barber*
> con tutto il rispetto, puoi non condividere... io considero il tradimento sicuramente un atto infimo...però definire tutti i traditori delle bestie immonde mi sembra esagerato....
> penso sia meglio non averci a che fare punto!una volta che la mia fiducia viene tradita, cambio pagina!...ma non vuol dire che in assoluto come persone siano indegne.
> 
> Non hai amici che a volte hanno messo le corna ai propri partner?!? saranno sicuramente stati irrispettosi nei confronti dei propri compagni...ma tu che non c'entri come persone le giudichi cmq male, o c'hai mantenuto l'amicizia?!?


 
il tradimento è un atto infimo come dici tu, quini o nguno tragga le prorpie conclusioni
i traditori no sono bestie ìimmonde, ma solo dei vigliacchi che fanno del male sapendo di fare del male,

grazie a dio ho amici seri (o coglioni), ti sembra strano  ma è così


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

Conosco persone che sicuramente non sceglierei come fidanzati...ma che in amicizia, mi hanno dato tanto, sostenendomi in momenti difficili...per cui le considero ugualmente persone serie!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Conosco persone che sicuramente non sceglierei come fidanzati...ma che in amicizia, mi hanno dato tanto, sostenendomi in momenti difficili...per cui le considero ugualmente persone serie!


certo questo è chiaro, un vero amico è un vero amico. ma in persone deboli ed insicure l'amico  si può trasformare in un amante


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*cara mia*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> *The Barber*
> con tutto il rispetto, puoi non condividere... io considero il tradimento sicuramente un atto infimo...però definire tutti i traditori delle bestie immonde mi sembra esagerato....
> penso sia meglio non averci a che fare punto!una volta che la mia fiducia viene tradita, cambio pagina!...ma non vuol dire che in assoluto come persone siano indegne.
> 
> Non hai amici che a volte hanno messo le corna ai propri partner?!? saranno sicuramente stati irrispettosi nei confronti dei propri compagni...ma tu che non c'entri come persone le giudichi cmq male, o c'hai mantenuto l'amicizia?!?



Tieni ben presente che solo gli animali non si rispettano. Considera che loro hanno un intelligenza meno sviluppata di noi umani, anche se discendiamo da loro.
Ecco perchè definisco i traditori delle bestie. Forse peggio delle bestioline. Non sono persone indegne? Dimmi allora cosa sono!
Ho diversi amici che hanno tradito. Amici ai quali non ho tolto la parola ed il saluto ma ai quali ho fatto capire che sono degli animali. Molti si sono risentiti: la verità offende.
Cara mia, piantiamola di parlare di giudizi. Qui non si tratta di giudicare! Un esempio papale papale: mettiamo caso che sei alta 175 cm e pesi 45 kg. Se dico che sei uno "stuzzicadenti", ti sto per caso giudicando? Affatto! Sto solo dicendo la verità. Se poi a te infastidisce il fatto che si sottolinei questo tuo "sotto-peso corporeo" è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

TheBarber ha detto:


> Tieni ben presente che solo gli animali non si rispettano. Considera che loro hanno un intelligenza meno sviluppata di noi umani, anche se discendiamo da loro.
> Ecco perchè definisco i traditori delle bestie. Forse peggio delle bestioline. Non sono persone indegne? Dimmi allora cosa sono!
> Ho diversi amici che hanno tradito. Amici ai quali non ho tolto la parola ed il saluto ma ai quali ho fatto capire che sono degli animali. Molti si sono risentiti: la verità offende.
> Cara mia, piantiamola di parlare di giudizi. Qui non si tratta di giudicare! Un esempio papale papale: mettiamo caso che sei alta 175 cm e pesi 45 kg. Se dico che sei uno "stuzzicadenti", ti sto per caso giudicando? Affatto! Sto solo dicendo la verità. Se poi a te infastidisce il fatto che si sottolinei questo tuo "sotto-peso corporeo" è un altro discorso.


 
non aggiungo altro


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Che discorsi!!!!!!*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> Conosco persone che sicuramente non sceglierei come fidanzati...ma che in amicizia, mi hanno dato tanto, sostenendomi in momenti difficili...per cui le considero ugualmente persone serie!


se è per questo, anche il mio capo sarebbe più bello conoscerlo e avere a che fare con lui come amico e non come dipendente!!!!!!
Da fuori, da non coinvolti tutto è migliore!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

TheBarber ha detto:


> se è per questo, anche il mio capo sarebbe più bello conoscerlo e avere a che fare con lui come amico e non come dipendente!!!!!!
> Da fuori, da non coinvolti tutto è migliore!


 
appunto


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

il problema, è che secondo me ha visto una persona totalmente diversa da te...che per certi versi le dava qualcosa che tu non riuscivi a darle....e non parlo di sesso!
Mi sembri tanto inflessibile...capisco che hai dei valori ed è un merito averli, ma quando ti rapporti con gli altri, se li fai sentire delle merde solo perchè non fanno le stesse scelte di vita che fai tu...le persone si allontanano!!!non sentendosi capite...

Hai ragione a sentirti umiliato, tradito e sfruttato, ma sei comunque troppo rigido nel modo di porti, giusto che tu dica di non condividere e che se fosse capitato a te non l'avresti fatto, ma non tutti sono come te, e (togliendo la tua ex) se qualcun'altro lo fa, puoi dirgli che per te sbaglia, ma c'è modo e modo di dire le cose e come lo fai tu sembra solo 1 giudizio sparato a 0!!!

Io credo invece che lui con la tua ex, abbia giocato molto il ruolo dell'amico più maturo e comprensivo, quello che non giudica...Oltre all'indipendenza che 1 40enne può avere e che credo che in qst caso sia stata determinante!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

belli miei *The Barber & Leone:* ci sono passata fino a 1 mese fa nella stessa situazione e ancora non ne sono uscita del tutto....ma che vuol dire?!?
non considero cmq tutti i traditori animali e soprattutto fatti della stessa pasta!
Io col mio ex ho chiuso punto! e ti assicuro che lui fa di tutto per tornare con me,
ma ribadisco, qnd la fiducia è stata tradita basta!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

Ribadisco:
c'è modo e modo di dire le cose...non è detto che debba fare un uso forzato della realtà e dire: 6 uno stuzzicadenti!
anche perchè non so, se dicendo una cosa del genere mortifico una persona...che magari ha un problema x pesare così poco, o che lo vive come 1 complesso!
Posso usare un minimo di diplomazia e dire:
sempre se mi viene chiesto," _forse sei un pò troppo magra, qualche chiletto un più non guasterebbe...anzi!"_
Stessa cosa se ad una persona si da della balena!!!non è essere sinceri, ma essere cafoni!


----------



## Non registrata (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> il problema, è che secondo me ha visto una persona totalmente diversa da te...che per certi versi le dava qualcosa che tu non riuscivi a darle....e non parlo di sesso!
> ......
> credo invece che lui con la tua ex, abbia giocato molto il ruolo dell'amico più maturo e comprensivo, quello che non giudica...Oltre all'indipendenza che 1 40enne può avere e che credo che in qst caso sia stata determinante!


a quanto pare c'erano parecchi km di distanza tra Leone e la sua ex, e la distanza è una brutta bestia... se non hai gli attributi e la volontà che servono per gestirla.

a parte tutto... come dici tu, c'è modo e modo... e il telefono non mi sembra di sicuro un "bel modo" per chiudere una storia di cinque anni!!
una certa "grossolanità" (per non dire altro) c'è stata, bisogna ammetterlo...


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Tacere, quindi!*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> il problema, è che secondo me ha visto una persona totalmente diversa da te...che per certi versi le dava qualcosa che tu non riuscivi a darle....e non parlo di sesso!
> Mi sembri tanto inflessibile...capisco che hai dei valori ed è un merito averli, ma quando ti rapporti con gli altri, se li fai sentire delle merde solo perchè non fanno le stesse scelte di vita che fai tu...le persone si allontanano!!!non sentendosi capite...
> 
> Hai ragione a sentirti umiliato, tradito e sfruttato, ma sei comunque troppo rigido nel modo di porti, giusto che tu dica di non condividere e che se fosse capitato a te non l'avresti fatto, ma non tutti sono come te, e (togliendo la tua ex) se qualcun'altro lo fa, puoi dirgli che per te sbaglia, ma c'è modo e modo di dire le cose e come lo fai tu sembra solo 1 giudizio sparato a 0!!!
> ...


Un conto e fare sentire inutilmente le persone delle merde. Un altro conto è dare a loro delle merde perchè lo sono. Le persone non dovrebbero allontanarsi quando si sentono sottolineare che sono nel torto. E non è giusto tacere per mantenere la buona armonia!
Sappiamo tutti che tradire è sbagliato: se tu (tu per modo di dire!) tradisci, non puoi lamentarti se il tuo ragazzo (quello che hai tradito, sempre come esempio) ti da della putt....! C'è modo e modo per comunicare, ma quando si è fuori dai gangheri per gravissimi torti subiti (quale l'infedeltà) è probabile che non ci si limiti, si spari a zero.


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> il problema, è che secondo me ha visto una persona totalmente diversa da te...che per certi versi le dava qualcosa che tu non riuscivi a darle....e non parlo di sesso!
> Mi sembri tanto inflessibile...capisco che hai dei valori ed è un merito averli, ma quando ti rapporti con gli altri, se li fai sentire delle merde solo perchè non fanno le stesse scelte di vita che fai tu...le persone si allontanano!!!non sentendosi capite...
> 
> Hai ragione a sentirti umiliato, tradito e sfruttato, ma sei comunque troppo rigido nel modo di porti, giusto che tu dica di non condividere e che se fosse capitato a te non l'avresti fatto, ma non tutti sono come te, e (togliendo la tua ex) se qualcun'altro lo fa, puoi dirgli che per te sbaglia, ma c'è modo e modo di dire le cose e come lo fai tu sembra solo 1 giudizio sparato a 0!!!
> ...


ha giocato il ruolo della disponibilità verso i maschi ( e questo ha lasciato la fidanzata per lei) (per questo dico che lei ha il tradimento facile viste alcune vicende passate) e del sesso facile sena tabù come modo di porsi agli sconosciuti pur sapendo di essere legata ad uno da 5 anni, ma siccome il maschio (e lui pure stronzo che si è ficcato nella mia vita prestandosi al tradimento, se nza pensare che ne frattempo lei trombava anche con me ignaro di tutto) di solito è coglione  si fa abbindolare facilmente dal sesso, oppure usa questo tipo di femmina per farsi gli affari suoi, poi tutto il resto è una lotteria, sopratutto quando esco fuori le cose vere, i veri problei e l'idillio finisce
l'unica csa che dovevao fare io era tradirla (a mali estremi estremi rimerdi) e farsla soffire come una bestia e poi mandarla affaculo, anzichè rispettarla ed illuderi sino all'ultimo


----------



## Non registrata (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ha giocato il ruolo della disponibilità verso i maschi ( e questo ha lasciato la fidanzata per lei) (per questo dico che lei ha il tradimento facile viste alcune vicende passate) e del sesso facile sena tabù come modo di porsi agli sconosciuti pur sapendo di essere legata ad uno da 5 anni, ma siccome il maschio (e lui pure stronzo che si è ficcato nella mia vita prestandosi al tradimento, se nza pensare che ne frattempo lei trombava anche con me ignaro di tutto) di solito è coglione  si fa abbindolare facilmente dal sesso, oppure usa questo tipo di femmina per farsi gli affari suoi, poi tutto il resto è una lotteria, sopratutto quando esco fuori le cose vere, i veri problei e l'idillio finisce
> l'unica csa che dovevao fare io era tradirla (a mali estremi estremi rimerdi) e farsla soffire come una bestia e poi mandarla affaculo, anzichè rispettarla ed illuderi sino all'ultimo


Leone, tu hai fatto benissimo a non tradirla, ognuno si deve preoccupare del proprio comportamento, non di quello degli altri... ciascuno risponde di sè e della propria vita.
se posso permettermi un piccolo consiglio, cerca di trasformare la tua sofferenza in consapevolezza, in crescita... non lasciare che la rabbia che adesso provi ti faccia scendere sullo stesso piano di chi ti ha ferito.

Buddha diceva un grande verità:
"Quando siete arrabbiati con qualcuno, state punendo voi stesso per l'azione dell'altro, state dissipando la vostra energia".

sforzati di non farti altro male, Leone, so bene che hai bisogno di tempo, ma prova il più possibile a concentrare il tuo pensiero su di te, solo su di te ... prova a lasciare andare lei, il passato, non trascinare questo peso. 

auguri di cuore,
Ales


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

*The barber*
ma cosa c'entra tacere?!?
lui qnd si è trovato davanti a lei può averle dato della zoccola,visto che lei l'ha ferito, può ancora essere arrabbiato e ne ha diritto...
ma non può generalizzare e neanche tu farlo sul fatto che tutti coloro che tradiscono siano delle merde...perchè non tutti sono così...
qui dentro ci sono anche storie delicate e costate sofferenza ai protagonisti, e qualche volta anche quando si trattava di traditori...

e poi il titolo del post è esplicativo, critica tanto i traditori e poi va a chiedere aiuto a *dilaniato*?!?


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Non registrata ha detto:


> Leone, tu hai fatto benissimo a non tradirla, ognuno si deve preoccupare del proprio comportamento, non di quello degli altri... ciascuno risponde di sè e della propria vita.
> se posso permettermi un piccolo consiglio, cerca di trasformare la tua sofferenza in consapevolezza, in crescita... non lasciare che la rabbia che adesso provi ti faccia scendere sullo stesso piano di chi ti ha ferito.
> 
> Buddha diceva un grande verità:
> ...


hai ragione, grazie del consiglio, comunque lo sto facedno a poco a poco, io dico pure non c' è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *The barber*
> ma cosa c'entra tacere?!?
> lui qnd si è trovato davanti a lei può averle dato della zoccola,visto che lei l'ha ferito, può ancora essere arrabbiato e ne ha diritto...
> ma non può generalizzare e neanche tu farlo sul fatto che tutti coloro che tradiscono siano delle merde...perchè non tutti sono così...
> ...


dilaniato ha comunque mostratto delle caratterisicche che non voi non comprendete


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

TheBarber ha detto:


> Tieni ben presente che *solo gli animali non si rispettano*.


Ne sei sicuro? 



TheBarber ha detto:


> *Considera che loro hanno un intelligenza meno sviluppata di noi umani*, anche se discendiamo da loro.


... se mi permetti ho dei dubbi, dei seri dubbi in questione ... gli Anima-li hanno esigenze diverse da noi ma hanno una sensibilita' maggiore di noi, in piu' hanno l'Istinto ... purtroppo la civilta', l'evoluzione ed il progresso dell'Umano ha ormai perduto.




TheBarber ha detto:


> Ecco perchè definisco i traditori delle bestie. Forse peggio delle bestioline. Non sono persone indegne? *Dimmi allora cosa sono!*


Sono semplicemente Umani - Homo sapiens (anche se a volte quando vedo delle cose orrende, credo che la vera bastia sia l'Umano)




TheBarber ha detto:


> * Ho diversi amici che hanno tradito. Amici ai quali non ho tolto la parola ed il saluto ma ai quali ho fatto capire che sono degli animali.* Molti si sono risentiti: la verità offende.


Veramente sono gli Animali che dovrebbero offendersi  

	
	
		
		
	


	







TheBarber ha detto:


> Cara mia, piantiamola di parlare di giudizi. Qui non si tratta di giudicare! Un esempio papale papale: mettiamo caso che sei alta 175 cm e pesi 45 kg. Se dico che sei uno "stuzzicadenti", ti sto per caso giudicando? Affatto! *Sto solo dicendo la verità.* Se poi a te infastidisce il fatto che si sottolinei questo tuo "sotto-peso corporeo" è un altro discorso.


Non e' la "Verita' " e' una tua opinione/giudizio personale.




Riprendendo l'argomento degli Animali ce ne sono tanti che sono monogami:

http://web.tiscalinet.it/lacimiceon...-giugno2000/Animali e Ambiente articolo 1.htm

http://europa.tiscali.it/futuro/speciali/200309/falco.html

http://www.apasrsm.org/ambiente/c-nat/tasso.htm

http://www.afyacht.com/albatro.asp

http://www.italiagroupnotizie.it/dettaglioRubriche.asp?cod=660&titolo=PASQUA 2006

i Cavallucci marini, Orca marina  e tanti altri ... 

Ciao.


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*leone*

Ho preferito evitare di commentare questo thread perchè conosco ormai la tua storia, conosco la tua delusione ed il tuo rancore e sai che ti dico, dopo averti per parecchio giudicato insistente e univoco nell'applicare il tuo parametro esistenziale a tutte le storie in cui ppotevi anche lontanamente riconoscerti, una cosa che mi ha colpito, dopo aver letto a lungo e con ripetizione quello che tui dicevi di lei e quello che gli altri dicevano di te rispetto a lei.
Questa unione ha avuto 5 anni per dare i risultati che ha sortito, e se è vero che tu in fondo non potevi, date le premesse, aspettarti granché, è anche vero che LEI non doveva avere le idee chiare su di te nè su se stessa visto che quei 5 anni li ha "vissuti" fino in fondo coronandoli con il tradimento che sappiamo.
Tu hai insistito con chi non dava segnali di correttezza e lei ha resistito finchè non ha avuto comodo l'uscire da quel rapporto..... il resto rientra nelle casualità e nelle contingenze. 
Su una cosa hai perfettamente ragione, il rispetto; questa donna, non importa quali ragioni o motivazioni abbia, del rispetto ha una cognizione tanto vaga quanto insipiente.
Non ho usato intenzionalmente parole offensive verso di lei perchè per me chi si comporta come lei è abbastanza penalizzata appunto dall'essere come è. 
Nella vita si possono fare scelte di ogni tipo.... ma è la scelta del modo che determina la stoffa della persona.
Bruja


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho preferito evitare di commentare questo thread perchè conosco ormai la tua storia, conosco la tua delusione ed il tuo rancore e sai che ti dico, dopo averti per parecchio giudicato insistente e univoco nell'applicare il tuo parametro esistenziale a tutte le storie in cui ppotevi anche lontanamente riconoscerti, una cosa che mi ha colpito, dopo aver letto a lungo e con ripetizione quello che tui dicevi di lei e quello che gli altri dicevano di te rispetto a lei.
> Questa unione ha avuto 5 anni per dare i risultati che ha sortito, e se è vero che tu in fondo non potevi, date le premesse, aspettarti granché, è anche vero che LEI non doveva avere le idee chiare su di te nè su se stessa visto che quei 5 anni li ha "vissuti" fino in fondo coronandoli con il tradimento che sappiamo.
> Tu hai insistito con chi non dava segnali di correttezza e lei ha resistito finchè non ha avuto comodo l'uscire da quel rapporto..... il resto rientra nelle casualità e nelle contingenze.
> Su una cosa hai perfettamente ragione, il rispetto; questa donna, non importa quali ragioni o motivazioni abbia, del rispetto ha una cognizione tanto vaga quanto insipiente.
> ...



io ti ringrazio per le belle parole, "capisco" che tu hai capito la mia situazione e per questo ti stimo.
presto questi saranno solo ricordi lontani


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Chiedo Delucideazione*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> *The barber*
> ma cosa c'entra tacere?!?
> lui qnd si è trovato davanti a lei può averle dato della zoccola,visto che lei l'ha ferito, può ancora essere arrabbiato e ne ha diritto...
> ma non può generalizzare e neanche tu farlo sul fatto che tutti coloro che tradiscono siano delle merde...perchè non tutti sono così...
> ...


confusa, visto che dici che non tutti i traditori non sono delle merde, sta a significare che fai differenza tra traditore e traditore.Non sono d'accordo nel fare differenze e distinzioni, perchè così fancendo, vorrebbe dire giustificare alcuni traditori.Io il tradimento non lo giustifico. In qualsiasi caso. Ecco, forse, il perchè non troviamo un punto di incontro


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

TheBarber ha detto:


> confusa, visto che dici che non tutti i traditori non sono delle merde, sta a significare che fai differenza tra traditore e traditore.Non sono d'accordo nel fare differenze e distinzioni, perchè così fancendo, vorrebbe dire giustificare alcuni traditori.Io il tradimento non lo giustifico. In qualsiasi caso. Ecco, forse, il perchè non troviamo un punto di incontro


e fai bene a non giustificare il tradimento, pechè è ingiustificabile


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*no, no!*

Non e' la "Verita' " e' una tua opinione/giudizio personale.

[/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

ah, quindi se una persona è minuta e io gli dico che è magra è una mia opinione......questa mi è nuova.Quindi se tu sei bionda e ti dico che hai i capelli chiari è anche questa una mia opinione............anche questa mi è nuova
se la mia ragazza dovesse tradirmi e gli dò della putt.... sarebbe anche questa una mia opinione
Scusa ma come ragioni???????????????????????


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

...hai letto qualcuna delle storie qui dentro?!?
e non solo quello, conosco persone che hanno tradito, capito il loro sbaglio e scontato la loro pena...e il tutto con grande sofferenza!!!
Posso dire che non condivido il tradimento,non lo giustifico neanch'io...penso che sei fai una cosa del genere, poi devi essere pronto a piangerti le conseguenze....
Ma non mi ergo a giudice!
non do degli animali...soprattutto a persone che non conosco!


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*no, no, no, no!!!!*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...hai letto qualcuna delle storie qui dentro?!?
> e non solo quello, conosco persone che hanno tradito, capito il loro sbaglio e scontato la loro pena...e il tutto con grande sofferenza!!!
> Posso dire che non condivido il tradimento,non lo giustifico neanch'io...penso che sei fai una cosa del genere, poi devi essere pronto a piangerti le conseguenze....
> Ma non mi ergo a giudice!
> non do degli animali...soprattutto a persone che non conosco!


chiarisco una cosa: animali nel senso "Buono" e non offensivo. detto questo, non si tratta di fare da giudice ma di dire apertamente le cose come stanno. Secondo te è giusto rubare? Mi raccomando, rispondimi che "Non Commenti", perchè tu non giudichi. io, invece, ho un altro modo di pensare ed un altro metro di misura. come sono pronto a dirti che non è giusto rubare e che i ladri andrebbero tutti messi in galera a pane e acqua per tutta la vita, sono anche pronto a dire che tutti i traditori sono peggio dell'essere animale


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

TheBarber ha detto:


> Non e' la "Verita' " e' una tua opinione/giudizio personale.
> 
> [/size][/font]


ah, quindi se una persona è minuta e io gli dico che è magra è una mia opinione......questa mi è nuova.Quindi se tu sei bionda e ti dico che hai i capelli chiari è anche questa una mia opinione............anche questa mi è nuova
se la mia ragazza dovesse tradirmi e gli dò della putt.... sarebbe anche questa una mia opinione
* Scusa ma come ragioni???????????????????????*[/quote]

Hai ragione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io sragiono.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che ragiona bene sei tu.
















PS Leone stai a sentire a Barbiere, che di questo passo ti troverai con il  pelo e contropelo tagliato/rasato al massimo delle aspettative.


----------



## siviglia (7 Ottobre 2007)

TheBarber ha detto:


> Secondo te è giusto rubare?.....
> 
> .... sono pronto a dirti che non è giusto rubare e che i ladri andrebbero tutti messi in galera a pane e acqua per tutta la vita....


e magari gli fai un favore perchè se, ad esempio, uno ruba PER FAME, anche pane e acqua per tutta la vita gli può andar bene.


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ah, quindi se una persona è minuta e io gli dico che è magra è una mia opinione......questa mi è nuova.Quindi se tu sei bionda e ti dico che hai i capelli chiari è anche questa una mia opinione............anche questa mi è nuova
> se la mia ragazza dovesse tradirmi e gli dò della putt.... sarebbe anche questa una mia opinione
> * Scusa ma come ragioni???????????????????????*


Hai ragione.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io sragiono.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che ragiona bene sei tu.
















PS Leone stai a sentire a Barbiere, che di questo passo ti troverai con il  pelo e contropelo tagliato/rasato al massimo delle aspettative.






 [/QUOTE]


ma perchè se tradisco sono quindi a posto???abusare della fiducia altrui è bello?? scopare con un altro mentre il volstro/a lui/lei vi pensa a letto, al lavoro, vi  vuoke bene  si farebbe staccare la stesa per voi è bello????


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma perchè se tradisco sono quindi a posto???abusare della fiducia altrui è bello?? scopare con un altro mentre il volstro/a lui/lei vi pensa a letto, al lavoro, vi  vuoke bene  si farebbe staccare la stesa per voi è bello????[/quote]

Leone ... niente, lasciamo andare va' ... non ci capiamo.


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

dire sei chiara di capelli non è un'offesa...è una costatazione
dire sei uno stuzzicadenti è poco carino, non sai chi hai di fronte...e se per lei essere così magra potrebbe essere un problema!!!!!!!!!!!

No rubare non è giusto, ma qui non stiamo a sindacare su cosa è giusto o è sbagliato, Leone non ha soltanto dato della zoccola alla sua ragazza, ha offeso un pò tutti quelli che non la pensavano come lui!!!

attenzione, a volte si tende ad essere crudi, sgarbati e anche un pò cafoni, spacciandola per verità
ripeto:*ci sono modi e modi!!!!*


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma perchè se tradisco sono quindi a posto???abusare della fiducia altrui è bello?? scopare con un altro mentre il volstro/a lui/lei vi pensa a letto, al lavoro, vi  vuoke bene  si farebbe staccare la stesa per voi è bello????


Leone ... niente, lasciamo andare va' ... non ci capiamo.










 [/QUOTE]

lasciamo andare cosa?? spiegati no???


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> dire sei chiara di capelli non è un'offesa...è una costatazione
> dire sei uno stuzzicadenti è poco carino, non sai chi hai di fronte...e se per lei essere così magra potrebbe essere un problema!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No rubare non è giusto, ma qui non stiamo a sindacare su cosa è giusto o è sbagliato, Leone non ha soltanto dato della zoccola alla sua ragazza, ha offeso un pò tutti quelli che non la pensavano come lui!!!
> ...


chi non la pensa come me è libero di farlo, resta il fatto che io non tradisco perchè ho rispetto della persona con cui sto, quando la persona con cui sto mi tradisce, dato che mi conosce  E' UNA ZOCCOLA. 
chi giustifica il tardimento si faccia un eamne di coscienza, ma non si autassolva perchè sa benissmo cosa è


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

...Il morallizzatore!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...Il morallizzatore!!!!!!!!!!


il normale direi


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> chi non la pensa come me è libero di farlo, resta il fatto che io non tradisco perchè ho rispetto della persona con cui sto, quando la persona con cui sto mi tradisce, dato che mi conosce E' UNA ZOCCOLA.
> chi giustifica il tardimento si faccia un eamne di coscienza, ma non si autassolva perchè sa benissmo cosa è


 
Scusa se mi permetto, ma tu la tua ex non la rispettavi affatto, perchè dall'inizio della tua storia, prima ancora di mettertici l'hai subito giudicata come una tr... che frequentava persone di basso rango.

E' il primo pensiero che hai fatto su di lei. Però poi ci sei finito a letto.

Lei può averti fatto tutto il male di questo mondo, e su questo sono d'accordo con te se sei incazzato, la tua falla è non capire che tu, come lei era fatta, lo sapevi fin dall'inizio. FIN DALL'INIZIO. Non l'hai mai stimata\compresa veramente perchè non era possibile, lei per te non andava bene. E tu non andavi bene per lei. Lei ti ha usato fin quando le conveniva.

Ma tu l'hai sempre considerata una malata all'oscuro di se stessa che andava salvata, e neanche questo è amore...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

TheBarber ha detto:


> confusa, visto che dici che non tutti i traditori non sono delle merde, sta a significare che fai differenza tra traditore e traditore.Non sono d'accordo nel fare differenze e distinzioni, perchè così fancendo, vorrebbe dire giustificare alcuni traditori.Io il tradimento non lo giustifico. In qualsiasi caso. Ecco, forse, il perchè non troviamo un punto di incontro


 
Forse perchè tu generalizzi e lei no?


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

grazie Lyllina, cominciavo a sentirmi incompresa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!!!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> chi non la pensa come me è libero di farlo, resta il fatto che io non tradisco perchè ho rispetto della persona con cui sto, quando la persona con cui sto mi tradisce, dato che mi conosce  E' UNA ZOCCOLA.
> chi giustifica il tardimento si faccia un eamne di coscienza, ma non si autassolva perchè sa benissmo cosa è



  [SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0]Io sono stata tradita ... un'amica una volta  mi chiese se avevo mai pensato di restituirgli il bel servizio, risposi alla mia  amica *che mai e poi mai avrei potuto pareggiare i conti, perche' e contro  i Miei principi ed ho un grosso rispetto di me stessa.

* Lui (mio marito) ha sbagliato, l'ho perdonato, ma non  l'ho dimenticato ... come non sono cieca a vadere tutto quel che fa per  riguadagnarsi/riottenere la grande considerazione che avevo in lui.

Dal  tradimento (oltre al dolore /delusione etc etc) ho imparato ch'e' facile,  sbagliare e' umano (anche per una persona di grande moralita' come mio marito)  ... Tutti possono cadere, la cosa importante e' riconoscerlo, pentirsi, e,  incominciare la fase di ricostruzione personale e di  coppia (sempre se c'e' un grande amore di fondo).

​[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
 [SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0]Non è forte colui che non cade mai, ma colui  che cadendo si rialza.([/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0]Goethe)





[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> grazie Lyllina, cominciavo a sentirmi incompresa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prego, ma guarda che capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista e anche il punto di vista di leone. 
Non mi piace la scorrettezza. Ma neanche chi generalizza.


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> [SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0]Io sono stata tradita ... un'amica una volta  mi chiese se avevo mai pensato di restituirgli il bel servizio, risposi alla mia  amica *che mai e poi mai avrei potuto pareggiare i conti, perche' e contro  i Miei principi ed ho un grosso rispetto di me stessa.
> 
> * Lui (mio marito) ha sbagliato, l'ho perdonato, ma non  l'ho dimenticato ... come non sono cieca a vadere tutto quel che fa per  riguadagnarsi/riottenere la grande considerazione che avevo in lui.
> 
> ...


giusto, ma se si riesce a non cadere è meglio, è ti assicuro che se si vuole ci si riesce


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma tu la tua ex non la rispettavi affatto, perchè dall'inizio della tua storia, prima ancora di mettertici l'hai subito giudicata come una tr... che frequentava persone di basso rango.
> 
> E' il primo pensiero che hai fatto su di lei. Però poi ci sei finito a letto.
> 
> ...


non è vero che l'ho considerata subito come una troia rileggiti la storia.
e magari si è fatta considerare lei così

io sapevo come era fatta  lei sapeva come ero fatto io , quindi??

non ho salvato nessuno ho cercato di creare una coppia mautura e leale con il suo appoggio.
in 5 anni non è successo niente quindi???
che ha qualche problema è certo


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> [SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]Io sono stata tradita ... un'amica una volta mi chiese se avevo mai pensato di restituirgli il bel servizio, risposi alla mia amica *che mai e poi mai avrei potuto pareggiare i conti, perche' e contro i Miei principi ed ho un grosso rispetto di me stessa.*[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]
> 
> 
> *Lui (mio marito) ha sbagliato, l'ho perdonato, ma non l'ho dimenticato ... come non sono cieca a vadere tutto quel che fa per riguadagnarsi/riottenere la grande considerazione che avevo in lui.*​
> ...


Ce l'hai una frase che non sia <Sbagliare è umano...perseverare è diabolico> ?
Non ho trovato niente.Troppo scontata.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Complimenti marì... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ce l'hai fatta.Alla facciaccia di chi si mette in una coppia 
affiatata.Sono contenta x te.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ce l'hai una frase che non sia <Sbagliare è umano...perseverare è diabolico> ?
> Non ho trovato niente.Troppo scontata....
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Amarax, ma lui da subito si e' schierato dalla mia parte ... dopo appena 10minuti si e' licenziato dal posto dove lavoravano insieme ... per 2anni ci siamo mazziati a vicenda, e gli ho sbattuto le sue cose fuori dalla finestra nella neve, non una volta sola ... lui con grande pazienza le raccoglieva e rientrava in casa ... non mi ha mai lasciata per un solo giorno  ... e' stato un calvario per entrambi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me dispiace che hai scoperto dopo tanti anni tuo marito ... pero' meglio tardi che mai ... per come si e' comportato e si comporta, non merita compassione.


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*CONFERMO*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Forse perchè tu generalizzi e lei no?



Io generalizzo perchè non faccio distinzioni tra tradimento e tradimento. qualsiasi sia il motivo del tradimento. non credo ci sia un motivo "Giusto" ed uno "Sbagliato"!
Non voglio avere ragione a tutti i costi, ma credo sia più giusto non fare distinzioni, perchè un tradimento "Migliore" e meno "Cattivo" non esiste!!!!!


----------



## TheBarber (7 Ottobre 2007)

*TheBarber*

Mari', di a Goethe di andare a pigliarlo in quel posto! Il suo è un "Motto" che non fa una piega! Forte è chi riesce a non cedere in tentazione, non uno che cede, si fa i propri porci comodi e poi (guardacaso, sempre poi, dopo) si pente e si rimette la testa a posto......intanto se l'è spassata!


----------



## leone73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

TheBarber ha detto:


> Mari', di a Goethe di andare a pigliarlo in quel posto! Il suo è un "Motto" che non fa una piega! Forte è chi riesce a non cedere in tentazione, non uno che cede, si fa i propri porci comodi e poi (guardacaso, sempre poi, dopo) si pente e si rimette la testa a posto......intanto se l'è spassata!


bravo, se la passa sulla pelle  dell'altro , con buoba pacedella fiducia e del rispetto


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> bravo, se la passa sulla pelle  dell'altro , con buoba pacedella fiducia e del rispetto


Voi due avete perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Ehhh sìssì...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Voi due avete perfettamente ragione.


Andate in pace...Amen!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Andate in pace...Amen!!


Stai parlando della "pax romana" vero?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai parlando della "pax romana" vero??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non è vero che l'ho considerata subito come una troia rileggiti la storia.
> e magari si è fatta considerare lei così
> 
> io sapevo come era fatta lei sapeva come ero fatto io , quindi??
> ...


 
Guarda che sono parole tue, l'hai scritto tu, che all'inizio quando l'hai conosciuta meglio hai pensato questo di lei.
 E poi hai specificato che quando vi siete rivisti speravi comunque di andarci a letto. Se vuoi te la rimando..


----------



## leone73 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Guarda che sono parole tue, l'hai scritto tu, che all'inizio quando l'hai conosciuta meglio hai pensato questo di lei.
> E poi hai specificato che quando vi siete rivisti speravi comunque di andarci a letto. Se vuoi te la rimando..


hai fraintse oppure ho scritto male io


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> hai fraintse oppure ho scritto male io


Leone, fattene una ragione... la tua ragazza ama l'altro... e adesso convivono... felici...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone, fattene una ragione... la tua ragazza ama l'altro... e adesso convivono... felici...


Chen come sei cattivo...

Leone divertiti e basta. Non stare a pensare a lei. A massacrarti l'anima. Forse tornerà o forse no. Ma tu VIVI diosanto, esci, guardati attorno, il mondo è pieno di belle donne. Non sarà l'amore, non sarà la felicità, ma non permetterle di avvelenarti l'aria. Sei giovane e hai diritto di vivere.

ps io non credo Chen che sia felice la fanciulla, chi è felice non è stronzo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen come sei cattivo...
> 
> Leone divertiti e basta. Non stare a pensare a lei. A massacrarti l'anima. Forse tornerà o forse no. Ma tu VIVI diosanto, esci, guardati attorno, il mondo è pieno di belle donne. Non sarà l'amore, non sarà la felicità, ma non permetterle di avvelenarti l'aria. Sei giovane e hai diritto di vivere.
> 
> ps io non credo Chen che sia felice la fanciulla, chi è felice non è stronzo...


... No, amica mia, non sono cattivo... sono buonissimo... sto cercando di scuotere il nostro Leone dalla sua orbita mortale... altrimenti non ne esce più... ha bisogno di nuove _visioni_, anche se dolorose...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... No, amica mia, non sono cattivo... sono buonissimo... sto cercando di scuotere il nostro Leone dalla sua orbita mortale... altrimenti non ne esce più... ha bisogno di nuove _visioni_, anche se dolorose...


Lo so lo so, ti provocavo... Leone dovrebbe passare un periodo un po', diciamo trasgressivo? Riprendersi gli istinti e lasciare che la testa si plachi, per un po'...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> hai fraintse oppure ho scritto male io


Ho capito, te lo rimando.


----------



## leone73 (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone, fattene una ragione... la tua ragazza ama l'altro... e adesso convivono... felici...


felici??? dai tempo al tempo amico mio, scusa ma certi particolari fondamentali li conosco  solo io


----------



## leone73 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen come sei cattivo...
> 
> Leone divertiti e basta. Non stare a pensare a lei. A massacrarti l'anima. Forse tornerà o forse no. Ma tu VIVI diosanto, esci, guardati attorno, il mondo è pieno di belle donne. Non sarà l'amore, non sarà la felicità, ma non permetterle di avvelenarti l'aria. Sei giovane e hai diritto di vivere.
> 
> ps io non credo Chen che sia felice la fanciulla, chi è felice non è stronzo...


grazie per il supporto, 

sto risorgendo dalle mie ceneri


----------



## leone73 (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... No, amica mia, non sono cattivo... sono buonissimo... sto cercando di scuotere il nostro Leone dalla sua orbita mortale... altrimenti non ne esce più... ha bisogno di nuove _visioni_, anche se dolorose...


detto a parole giuste è ok, ma in maniera banale  a presa per il culo meglio di no


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> detto a parole giuste è ok, ma in maniera banale a presa per il culo meglio di no


... Leone, io non ti ho mai preso per il culo... ho un grande rispetto per te e per il tuo dolore... ma non posso essere _connivente_... ritengo che tu debba essere scosso... per impedirti di entrare in un tunnel dal quale potresti non uscire mai più... hai bisogno di essere protetto... da te stesso... un abbraccio.


----------



## leone73 (9 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone, io non ti ho mai preso per il culo... ho un grande rispetto per te e per il tuo dolore... ma non posso essere _connivente_... ritengo che tu debba essere scosso... per impedirti di entrare in un tunnel dal quale potresti non uscire mai più... hai bisogno di essere protetto... da te stesso... un abbraccio.


l'abbiamo visto come porti rispetto alle persone


----------

